# A quoi ressemble votre nouveau bureau Mac OS X ?



## bengilli (1 Novembre 2001)

Depuis le premier sujet, Mac Os X a bien évolué et de nouveaux sets d'icones ont vu le jour...
Alors à quoi ressemble votre nouveau bureau Mac Os X?

Voici le mien :





Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en grand écran...


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

hé Bengilli,

comment fait-on pour attacher une image, il me demande une URL a chaque fois ! Faut télécharger l'image qque part ?

Je veux montrer mon bureau et mon dock


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

ben, il faut que tu mettes l'image en ligne sur un site ou iDisk à toi, oui avant de pouvoir l'afficher sur les forums !


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

et bé, on n'est pas dans la merde... Si je mets mes images ds mon iDisk, dossier Pictures, çà serait koi l'url ?

Moi yen a un peu bête


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

je te montre une adresse de ce type par exemple : http://homepage.mac.com/ziphim/.Pictures/djibeyes.jpg 

qui donne celà

*[IMAGE SUPPRIMÉE À LA DEMANDE DE BENGILLI INC.]*

n'ayez pas peur, c'est juste jeanba3000    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

Euh,

j'ose dire que tu es très beau !!! Et puis... Le look seventies revient à la mode, enfin doucement qd même !


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Euh,

j'ose dire que tu es très beau !!! Et puis... Le look seventies revient à la mode, enfin doucement qd même !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dis-lui à lui ici mais moi tu ne sauras pas, na!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




`


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

Alèm,
oserais-je te demander comment tu mets un lien sur ton image pr qu'on puisse l'aggrandir ???
Ah, le code UBB..... Tout un poème !


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Alèm,
oserais-je te demander comment tu mets un lien sur ton image pr qu'on puisse l'aggrandir ???
Ah, le code UBB..... Tout un poème !



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour cela demande à Bengilli


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

Pour mettre une image il faut placer le lien vers une image entre les balises 

```

```

Pour pouvoir faire un lien depuis une image il faut utiliser ces balises :


```

```

J'ai mis exprès des espaces dans les balises pour que le code apparaisse

[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## JackSim (2 Novembre 2001)

Il suffit de combiner les codes UBB "url" et "img" comme ceci :

[ URL=http://www.lala.com/image_grande.jpg] [ IMG]http://www.lala.com/image_petite.jpg[ /IMG] [ /URL]

(sans les espaces, je les ai mis car sinon les codes seraient interprêtés et donc pas visibles)

Bon, et maintenant postez vite vos bureaux (le mien arrive) avant que Bengilli ne pète un cable.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

Bon ben on va essayer alors....
Avec un peu de chance, voici mon nouveau bureau !!!


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

Alem ca serait sympa que tu edites ton message histoire que ca soit pas le merdier dans ce thread...
On s'en fout un peu de la gueule à Jibi pour expliquer comment mettre une image en UBB


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Bon ben on va essayer alors....
Avec un peu de chance, voici mon nouveau bureau !!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

qu'est que t'as encore fout!!


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

et bien....... C RATE !!!
Bon..... Je vais bosser un peu avant d'essayer à nouveau..


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*Alem ca serait sympa que tu edites ton message histoire que ca soit pas le merdier dans ce thread...
On s'en fout un peu de la gueule à Jibi pour expliquer comment mettre une image en UBB   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

djib était consentant


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

et voila.... 15 posts et pas un seul screen shot de bureau... Arno tu degages, va potasser la FAQ avant de  poster ne serait ce qu'une fois!


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*et voila.... 15 posts et pas un seul screen shot de bureau... Arno tu degages, va potasser la FAQ avant de  poster ne serait ce qu'une fois!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah ces vieux, plus de patience


----------



## archeos (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

ah ces vieux, plus de patience    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et c'est tout le temps comme ça : quand ils sont en galante compagnie, quand la nature se rappelle à eux au milieu de la nuit


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*et voila.... 15 posts et pas un seul screen shot de bureau... Arno tu degages, va potasser la FAQ avant de  poster ne serait ce qu'une fois!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ma biche, un peu de respect, je suis enregistré depuis plus longtemps que toi !!! (je sais, c nul comme prétexte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mais si on ne peut même plus compter sur la confrérie des Maquistes, où va-t-on ??? Sur XP ???


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par archeos:
*

Et c'est tout le temps comme ça : quand ils sont en galante compagnie, quand la nature se rappelle à eux au milieu de la nuit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à mon avis, Bengilli, va finir par croire que l'on descend son sujet intentionnellement, je crains qu'il ne se fâche


----------



## JackSim (2 Novembre 2001)

(l'image en grand est légèrement différente de celle en petit)


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

C'est pas MON sujet  mais vous etes des nazes... 
20 posts et pas un desktop...
Quand a toi espece d'ane d'Arno barre toi sur XP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis en train de supplier Jack qu'il delete !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

très chouette, Jack, bon, ben si c'est comme celà, je vais être obligé de rebooter sous X pour vous montrer mon bureau (made in Baax)


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

Allez Bengilli, je t'aime bien qd même... Et Jacksim, il est mortel ton bureau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voici le mien, je peux réessayer Ben ????


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

Le bureau le plus épuré :





[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## JackSim (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Le bureau le plus épuré :
[/URL]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le plus absent surtout.

Bengilli est au bord du suicide.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[édité : Oups, l'image se charge maintenant. Je retire ce que j'ai dit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

J'ai édité mon message en dix secondes. Je m'étais juste planté dans le lien


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

AGNAGNGANNGANNPROUT... AGNAGNGANNGANNPROUT...

J'hésite entre 15 kilos de lexomil en tisane ou un 357 Magnum dans la bouche...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous êtes une bande de barjos ravagés!! Y'a pas deux posts cohérents!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et en plus l'image viens d'apparaitre dans la citation... on est en train de voir le thread le plus pourave de l'histoire de l'UBB!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On nage en plein délire, quand on voit les derniers incrits : Brigitte Bardot de la Palmyre
Je rends les armes...


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

Il n'y a pas de problème avec mon post


----------



## JackSim (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Il n'y a pas de problème avec mon post   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il n'y a *plus* de problème.


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*AGNAGNGANNGANNPROUT... AGNAGNGANNGANNPROUT...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pousse encore!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ai compris, tu étais constipé, ça explique tout


----------



## huexley (2 Novembre 2001)

ils sont joli vos bureaux.. en commun vous avez tous Hotline et carracho .. hm hmmm et Office X est deja sorti ?? lol


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

Tous le monde est sur MAC OS X.1 .?


----------



## alèm (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tous le monde est sur MAC OS X.1 .?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

9.1 pour travailler avec toshop, 9.2.1 comme classic et X.1 pour rigoler Office X et InDesign et Illustrator comment ils sont pas sortis? mince trop rapide Hotline


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tous le monde est sur MAC OS X.1 .?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouaip. Exclusivement sous X.1, avec de gros appels à classic pour le streaming en real ou les applets java


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

Encore Classic pour Photoshop, Flash et Dreamweaver seulement... Dès qu'ils sortent pour X je zappe Classic ( et je récupère les 10 Go que je lui avait grassement aloué ne sachant pas comment marchait Os X au début  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Vraiment Mac OS X a suplanté Classic...


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par huexley:
*ils sont joli vos bureaux.. en commun vous avez tous Hotline et carracho .. hm hmmm et Office X est deja sorti ?? lol    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


C clair, quand je pense qu'il ya a quelque mois je m'étais fait trucidé parce que j'avais préconisé l'utilisation d'Hotline ou de Carracho pour trouveer un jeu....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hé Ben, t'as vu, j'ai réussi !!! Il est bô mon burô ?!!


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Le bureau le plus épuré :





[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh,
tu m'expliques tes 30 000 icônes d'aide dans le Dock, vieux ???


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Euh,
tu m'expliques tes 30 000 icônes d'aide dans le Dock, vieux ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu peux m'expliquer où tu les vois, les icônes d'aide, 'vieux' ?
Tu ne connais pas assez MacOSX pour savoir que ce sont des liens de page web qui renvoie, bien évidemment vers des pages de warez


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Tous le monde est sur MAC OS X.1 .?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes, je suis sous OSX.1 et OS 9.1 en une seule partoche.... Ca fonctionne au top !!!


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Tu peux m'expliquer où tu les vois, les icônes d'aide, 'vieux' ?
Tu ne connais pas assez MacOSX pour savoir que ce sont des liens de page web qui renvoie, bien évidemment vers des pages de warez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ok, respect !!!! Bon je m'arrête là, Bengilli vien de frapper à ma porte...


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

Bah lorsque tu fais un double clic sur l'en-tête d'une page web et que tu la glisses dans le dock, tu auras le même résultat que moi.
Je t'assure que c'est pratique


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

Arno pourquoi dans ta signature il y a marque ptits gregory ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Le bureau le plus épuré*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben tu peux repasser C'est vraiment le foutoir, sur vos bureaux (surtout celui de JackSim  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





(Cliquez pour le voir en plus "gros"  mais ça reste du 15".)


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

Ce post qui devait au début être le recueil de vos desktops a vite muté vers le plus grand bordel jamais imaginé... Donc je propose que quitte a ce que les niewbies s'amusent autant rire avec eux. Ce sujet change donc de titre : "A quoi ressemble le nouveau grand foutoir?"

Note de l'auteur : Arno t'es vraiment une buse!

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:



<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:



<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:



<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


			
				Arno:    [img a dit:
			
		

> http]//www.multimania.com/monsieurarno/bureau.jpg[/img]


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:



<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## JackSim (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*C'est vraiment le foutoir, sur vos bureaux (surtout celui de JackSim    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Malhonnête ! Et dire que j'avais fait de l'ordre exprès (le bureau était couvert d'icônes (dossiers, fichiers, etc.) et j'ai tout fourré dans le dossier pudiquement intitulé "B R O N X".   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

Cool ben tu ecoutes du bon son les RED HOT CHIILI PEPERS


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

D'accord, Gwen, mon bureau n'est peut-être pas le plus 'épuré', mais il est sûrement le plus sobre et certainement le mieux organisé


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*D'accord, Gwen, mon bureau n'est peut-être pas le plus 'épuré', mais il est sûrement le plus sobre et certainement le mieux organisé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Franchement celui de gwen est epure mais pas organise


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

J'annonce l'ouverture du post le plus large du MONDE!!!
Apres les conneries anales (au sens d'annales) de Arno et les commentaires homoruriques (au sens je me suis pissé dessus en le lisant) de Macgregor et ses 800 posts débiles

[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)

16833 pixels de large. J'ai pas mieux.


----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

maximum 30 000 sous photosoupe


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)




----------



## bengilli (2 Novembre 2001)

[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

Pas mal Ben mais je penses qu'on peut mieux faire


----------



## benjamin (2 Novembre 2001)




----------



## Sir (2 Novembre 2001)

Moi j'aimerais te defier mais je ne peux point


----------



## Arno (2 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*J'annonce l'ouverture du post le plus large du MONDE!!!
Apres les conneries anales (au sens d'annales) de Arno et les commentaires homoruriques (au sens je me suis pissé dessus en le lisant) de Macgregor et ses 800 posts débiles

[01 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et après tu oses dire que j'ai les posts les plus nases... Et bé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Yen a même un qui a merdé son post comme moi, on voit pas l'image.... Cool ! Merci d'être solidaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SirGregor, ma signature fait référence au film "C'est arrivé près de chez vous"... Tu n'as jamais goûté un p'tit Grégory ??? Voyons... faudra y remédier


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)

pas mal vos bureaux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)

cliquez pour voir en plus grand

[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par Ouizard]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)

ben, tu fais chier avec ton post le plus long, enlève le!
STP


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Ben la c'est pur delire


----------



## bateman (3 Novembre 2001)

j'y tiens. si si.

j'ai souvenir d'avoir proné le piratage des softs et de mettre fait renvoyé dans les cordes. moi je n'ai pas de Hotline, je n'utilise que Carracho ;-)


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

Moi, j'aime bien le 'Crash Report' d'Omniweb dans ton dock


----------



## bateman (3 Novembre 2001)

sneaky peek 7 rules!

comme bcp de monde, démarrage d'omniweb, la bombe qui sort qu'il faut laisser pour garder omni..

bombe qui sert à rien quoi. j'ai le souvenir que sur une sp 2 ou 3 j'avais de vrais crash reports à envoyer.. fini.


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

Cette amélioration, c'est plutôt bon signe pour la 4.1 finale, non ?
(on passera vite sur la sp6, indigeste)


----------



## bengilli (3 Novembre 2001)

Voila c'est fait! j'espere que vous avez pigé et que vous foutrez plus le bordel dans thread!


----------



## bateman (3 Novembre 2001)

si on se met à parler de l'omniweb ici on va se faire taper dessus..   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




omniweb a tous les éléments pour faire le meilleur navigateur web.

mais, c un boulot énorme, y ont un côté amateur. en même tps niveau beauté de l'interprétation du code, ce sont les meilleurs aujourd'hui.

y font un boulot super attachant. comme les mecs d'ambrosia qui font snapzpro (addicted to macnn forums..).


----------



## Sir (3 Novembre 2001)

Dans pas longtemps j'aurai mon ice vous serez tous morts


----------



## benjamin (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Dans pas longtemps j'aurai mon ice vous serez tous morts*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Depuis le temps que tu en parles, tu peux l'acheter en occasion  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par zarathoustra]


----------



## bengilli (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Dans pas longtemps j'aurai mon ice vous serez tous morts*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu m'explique le rapport avec la connversation?

FERME TA GUEULE!!!!!

zara tu peux zapper ton gif


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*j'ai gagné !!!
et maintenant le plus haut du monde! (c'est une idée génialissime de Jacksim)






Je vous defie de faire mieux!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est quoi ce bordel ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Quel psychopathe ce Ben !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










'+

[02 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## bateman (3 Novembre 2001)

je crois que vous êtes fous


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)




----------



## gribouille (3 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bateman:
*je crois que vous êtes fous    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non ils n'ont tout simplement pas de goût...

jamais vus des wallpapers aussi dégueulasses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ET LA SIRRAPLIQUE ELLE FERME SON SMILEY  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fait ierch celle là


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2001)

j'en met deja un bout : mon dock, je mettrait le reste quand j'aurais finit mes icones


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2001)

allez je post le mieux :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2001)

plus grand, c'est possible??


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2001)

je te prépare ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

je suis impatient


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2001)

je te met le lien  :   (350 ko)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Ca me fait peur de voir des gens aussi..... aussi..... délabrés mentalement snif je me sens comme chez moi ))))

Sinon vos bureau ca fait mauvais genre tout préparé comme quand la mother venait voir vot' chambre pour voir si ct bien en ordre. On sait que c le foutoir votre mac! faut pas le cacher comme ca en faisant croire que c organisé... ts ts ts. UN MAC BIEN ORGANISE C UN PC 

Un mac c comme ma house un bordel ds lequel seul moi peut m'y retrouver 






Et si ca affiche pas: http://homepage.mac.com/liobd/perso/bourdel.jpg 

moi je fais ds le vrai avec la souris qui tourne folle avec un bug d'affichage, les icones partout ... =))


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2001)

pour info tout est bien rangé dans mon mac, chaque document a sa place  des icones personalisé partout (je commence a faire les miennes), c'est ma chambre qui est en bordel


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

cybermacmp3: pourquoi en real streaming? connaisse pas quicktime? ou alors faut s'appeller cyberpcmp3....

Mais mon bureau aussi est en ordre chaque chose est a sa place 

Ma chambre en ordre aussi... euh.....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

tu te gourre mon vieux mon bureau est toujours autant en ordre ya les auteurs sur lesquelles je travaille, les sujets politique et le dock, le HD est masqué ya un alias dans le dock (l'oeuil).. ,etc


----------



## Sir (4 Novembre 2001)

Bon mettons les choses au claire j"suis le vrai SirMacGregor, il fait chier le &lt;SirMacGregor&gt; et &lt;SirlaReplique&gt; ils ont vraiment rien a foutre 
Que des bandes de cons enfin je devrais quel con !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

y a aussi un faux LeBonze©, soit dit en passant.

ce qui est limite ignoble.
comment pourrais-je jamais sortir "biquounet"?


Moralité : ouvrez l'il, voire les deux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

vu que ça ne marche pas sur l'autre page je ressaie ici



vous pouvez cliquer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pis voilà l'adresse si ça marche encore pas
grrrr connerie de jpg





[03 novembre 2001 : message édité par Ouizard]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

ça marche....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 8)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

comme j'aime bien ce sujet, je le fais remonter


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Moi aussi j'aime bien ce sujet.

Dommage qu'il y'a pas assez de desktop pour le moment  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon marrant de voir les applications les plus utilisées. Y'aurait presque moyen de deviner la profession de chacun a partir du bureau ))


----------



## Tyler (4 Novembre 2001)

Et je n'ai jamais regardé loft story ! MERCI.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Tyler:

c quoi l'icone a coté d'illustrator et le carnet d'adresse? 

juste pour savoir


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

je me permets, c'est une icône de photoshop.
mais un photoshop classic rassurez moi?????

personne n'a encore tester un photoshop 7 v.x??


----------



## Sir (4 Novembre 2001)

Genial le fond d'ecran Tyler


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Genial le fond d'ecran Tyler*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu nous montres le tien?


----------



## Tyler (4 Novembre 2001)

C'est bien une icone qui renvoit à adobe photoshop classic.
Ceci dit c'est une magnifique icone pour os X bien plus jolie que l'ancienne toute pixelisée !!!
Au fait,j'ai vu que vous aviez tous une vielle version d'Omniweb : qu'il est vilain !
regardez la mienne d'icone !!!Version 4.1 sp3 !! Elle est quand meme nettement + belle !






et la fenetre de demarrage !!







Merci pour fond d'ecran !
C'est vrai qu'il est vraiment cool !

[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## JackSim (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Version 4.1 sp3 !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Boah, on en est à la sp7 maintenant. Et la sp6 avait une jolie icône de citrouille (spécial Halloween), d'ailleurs on la voit sur la capture de mon Dock dans un autre sujet.


----------



## Cocoa (4 Novembre 2001)

Le mien est pas montrable....

pleins de gonzesses à poil et de bouteilles de rhum canelle vides...

Vous m'excuserez de ne rien montrer...


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2001)

Après la plus large, la plus haute, voici la plus petite copie d'écran du monde:

                ==========&gt; . &lt;==========

Voila.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

Tyler,Jacksim...
Pourriez vous me donner les adresse où vous avez trouvez vos fond d'écran svp j'en veux des comme ça


----------



## JackSim (4 Novembre 2001)

Pour moi c'est http://www.macdesktops.com/ 

Et la série de fonds dont le mien fait partie est par là.


----------



## Arno (4 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Tyler,Jacksim...
Pourriez vous me donner les adresse où vous avez trouvez vos fond d'écran svp j'en veux des comme ça*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Mac Desktops
Pas mal, ya de bonnes choses...


----------



## bateman (4 Novembre 2001)

en parlant de la SP 7 d'omni.
à chaque lancement j'avais le droit à la bombe, que j'iconisais pour m'en servir, rapide, fluide et un peu planteur.

donc je lance aussi une 4.0.5, histoire d'avoir tj omniweb.

et bah quand les deux versions sont lancées, plus de bombe crasheuse à icôniser..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2001)

merci, sympa


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*merci, sympa   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

De rien, même si mister Jack m'a grillé sur le fil


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

Tyler,

tu as tout à fait raison, l'icône d'Omniweb est assez chiadique, il faut le dire... Où as-tu trouvé ta petite merveille ?


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

Pour mes fonds d'ecrans, c'est la société blue sky heart qui fait ces créations,qui,il faut le dire sont très originales et pas courantes.Les types sont des fans d'apple et des infographistes et designers de très haut niveau.Il suffit de regarder ce qu'ils font.

voici l'adresse ou l'on peut télécharger les fonds :
http://www.blueskyheart.com/dc.html 

Merveilleux.

PS : au début,j'avais pas envie de vous donner l'adresse car peu de personnes la connaissent...
Mais bon,le mac, c'est un plaisir à partager,et entre macusers,on se doit bien ça.


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Tyler,

tu as tout à fait raison, l'icône d'Omniweb est assez chiadique, il faut le dire... Où as-tu trouvé ta petite merveille ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


télécharge la dernière version d'omniweb beta  4.1 sp 7 : encore mieux,nouvelles icones,et la fenetre de téléchargement est super !
http://www.omnigroup.com/ftp/pub/outgoing/sneakypeek/


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*


télécharge la dernière version d'omniweb beta  4.1 sp 7 : encore mieux,nouvelles icones,et la fenetre de téléchargement est super !
http://www.omnigroup.com/ftp/pub/outgoing/sneakypeek/*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci à toi ô grand Tyler !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

tyler, je t'adore


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

ON T'AIME TYLER !!!


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

Merci à tous pour ces posts plus qu'élogieux !
Je suis très très flaté.
Je vais rougir si ça continue....


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

Merci O tyler


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

Voilà, vous avez gagné !

JE ROUGIS !!!!


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Pour mes fonds d'ecrans, c'est la société blue sky heart qui fait ces créations,qui,il faut le dire sont très originales et pas courantes.Les types sont des fans d'apple et des infographistes et designers de très haut niveau.Il suffit de regarder ce qu'ils font.

voici l'adresse ou l'on peut télécharger les fonds :
http://www.blueskyheart.com/dc.html 

Merveilleux.

PS : au début,j'avais pas envie de vous donner l'adresse car peu de personnes la connaissent...
Mais bon,le mac, c'est un plaisir à partager,et entre macusers,on se doit bien ça.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bof, c'est pas très original...

t'aurais pus la garder l'adresse ça n'aurais pas manqué


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

Faut pas Tyler


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

désolé,mais les fonds sont vraiment très cool...

C'est juste que tu es jaloux parce que les types sont HYPER FORT ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Allez....C'est pas grave !

MAUVAISE LANGUE !!!


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*désolé,mais les fonds sont vraiment très cool...

C'est juste que tu es jaloux parce que les types sont HYPER FORT !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez....C'est pas grave !

MAUVAISE LANGUE !!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

arretes tes conneries Tyler.

non ces fonds n'ont aucune originalité... car le style  est pure reproduction de celui que beaucoup d'aérographistes pratiquaient, alors que les oridnateurs à l'époque étaient bien incapables de les produires, le mac y compris

faut connaitre un peut.... je suis sidéré par l'inculture de ces jeunes.... franchement un cerveau c'est pas une option de série

[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

et puis je ne suis pas jaloux, car sans me vanter, et les personnes qui connaissent mon travail et le disent, je suis capable de faire pareil si ce n'est mieux.... alors du calme


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

La critique est aisée mais l'art est difficile.
De toutes façons :

1) ça a plu a beaucoup de monde,pour preuve les posts !
2)Je m'en contre tape de ton avis,nous on trouve ça beau et original.
3)Dire que ce n'est pas original c'est facile,montre nous toi ce que tu appelles des fond d'ecrans originaux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

bien dit Tyler


----------



## bateman (5 Novembre 2001)

19 messages de retard à 17.26!!

ça c de l'info.

captain bumper rules.


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

D'la baston, d'la baston  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Certains aiment, d'autres pas, et c'est très bien... Moi, je ne les trouve pas super cool comme fonds, mais l'image est travaillée. De tte façon, je me suis arrêté à Paintbrush


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

J'ai pas compris la bateman


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Novembre 2001)

Bon ca y est..


Après réinstallation, revoilà mon bureau presque en état    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(cliquez pour voir en grand)

J'ai fait comme JackSim, j'ai mit tout ce qui trainait sur mon bureau dans le dossier Bordel, parce que sinon, on ne bvoit plus rien, et des icones se retrouvent par dessus les autres icones  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par [MGZ]Toine]


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2001)

c'est tous enfumé


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

Toine! T'imagine le concept furieux si c'etait les effets visuels d'itunes affichés en permanence comme ca? Bon il faudrait 12 BiG4 en réseau pour que ca soit fluide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tyler il est tout pourri ce site, et je confirme Gribouille a 100 fois plus de talent!


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*montre nous toi ce que tu appelles des fond d'ecrans originaux.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Voila ce que j'appelle un fond original, pas comme ton concept de médaillon messe noire avec des fausses emeraudes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ca vient de chez endeffect solarisé par Bengilli pour pas avoir mal au ti yeux


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

Pitoyable ton fond d'ecran


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Pitoyable ton fond d'ecran*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ce SirMacGregor porte bien son nom de sir : precis et tranchant !

Et paf bengili, prend toi ça !
Je trouve aussi que ton fond d'ecran et assez...BIDON.
Je le vois mieux en page web moi ton truc.

Je prefere mes fonds avec les chats...TROP COOL.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Pitoyable ton fond d'ecran*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le mien ?
Bah écoute, c'est pas fait pour te plaire, mais en tout cas, moi j'aime bien..

IL vient aussi de chez EndEffect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ils font des trucs trop bien là bas


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

non toine, pas le tiens,

celui de bengili..

Le tiens est très bien...

Mais bon,sur le site que tu me dis,ya des trucs bien et pas bien comme sur le miens !!!!


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*


Ce SirMacGregor porte bien son nom de sir : precis et tranchant !
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merci Tyler


----------



## bateman (5 Novembre 2001)

16 messages de retard sur le forum os X//


c ça que je veux dire!!

c mon fond d'écran le plus beau. fait avec mes petites mains.

come on.


----------



## baax (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Pitoyable ton fond d'ecran*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ah ouais zarma Bengilli, jsuis d'accord avec mon pote sirmacgregor ! l'est trop pourri ton fondécran ! y'a même po de crane de la mort qui flambe avec les flamme de l'enfer du diable de la mort ! ou t'a pécho ce truc, c'est trop naze ! 

comment qu'tu tla joue, y'a même pas de barbare comme dans quake ou les jeux de role de la mort que je joue avec ma playstation et ou y'a du blood partout quand jtire avec ma chaingun!

bon a part ca vle une petite anim flash qui est,comme disait George Bernard Shaw après une bonne pipe, "assez savoureuse ma foi !"


----------



## baax (5 Novembre 2001)

oups j'ai oublié l'url moi, ca me réussit pas le ouiski dès 14h !

enfin c'est là !


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

merci baax!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si comme moi vous êtes exaspéré par la connerie latente dans les posts de triste sire mac de mes 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je vous invite a adopter cette solution


----------



## alèm (5 Novembre 2001)

i voililalilou il mien



 


i vient en direct de Baax!!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

Moi je trouve le fond d'écran de bengilli très sympa. Plus que les autres fond surtout ceux de Blue sky (ca me fait penser au fond d'écran que pleins de potes mettents sur leur pc ;-)))

Mais c vrai aussi que Bengilli fait le malin legerment quand il dit qu'il aurait mieux vallu ne pas mettre le lien pour blue sky  Faut toujours aimer découvrir des choses meme si on les aimes pas spécialement....
http://www.raph.com/3dartists/artgallery/osvaldo1.jpg  c'est une belle chtite image qui pourrait servir de fond d'écran ...


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Blob&gt;:
*Mais c vrai aussi que Bengilli fait le malin legerment quand il dit qu'il aurait mieux vallu ne pas mettre le lien pour blue sky*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Remonte dans le sujet et tu verras que je n'ai jamais parlé de ne pas mettre ce lien...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tyler et l'autre dingo ont le droit d'aimer des wallpapers qui devraient s'appeler des ToilettesWallPapers, je m'en tappe!


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

Mais bon sang, regardez bien sur Blue Sky , ya enormement de fonds avec comme theme APPLE qui sont magnifiques alors ne dites pas de conneries et regardez tout, au lieu de voir que ce que vous voulez VOIR !


----------



## baax (5 Novembre 2001)

bon le thread étant le bureau mac, étant moi-même sur OS9 et craignant par dessus tout les foudres colériques de Bengilli, je ne mets pas mon fondec en post !

il est là à 50 % pour ceusse qui veulent (220k)
et là à 100% pour ceusse qui veulent beaucoup (790 k)

Sirmacgregor, j'attends tes observations avec impatience afin de comprendre les impasses graphiques dans lesquelles je me suis fourvoyé durant tant d'années à l'instar de Bengilli.

bien à vous


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

Savez-vous où *JackSim* a trouvé son icône MSN, celle-là :




Cimer


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*

Tyler et l'autre dingo ont le droit d'aimer des wallpapers qui devraient s'appeler des ToilettesWallPapers, je m'en tappe!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est moi l'autre dingo ?

Puis de toute facon, oui chacun il aime ce qu'il veut et puis c'est tout...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Savez-vous où JackSim a trouvé son icône MSN, celle-là :




Cimer   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh...

Moi je sait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On dira que c'est avec un certain OfficeX


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

alala...

Ce Toine alors !
Toujours à la pointe de la technologie Software ! Il a deja Office X beta !

Decidement ! il m'etonnera toujours Toine,le sauveur des macusers.


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*La critique est aisée mais l'art est difficile.


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben justement je peux me permettre vus que j'ai la connaissance de l'art et la pratique


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Euh...

Moi je sait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On dira que c'est avec un certain OfficeX   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Un certain Office X que j'ai aussi mais qui ne m'a pas mis cette icône  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis maudit !!!


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

mais bon, je serais cool, comme dirait l'autre, on peut pas reprocher à Tyler et l'autre dingo de ne pas avoir de goût


----------



## JackSim (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Un certain Office X que j'ai aussi mais qui ne m'a pas mis cette icône   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis maudit !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Cette icône n'est inclue que depuis la bêta 13. Moi j'ai la bêta 15.


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

Merci Jack pr l'icon !!!


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*mais bon, je serais cool, comme dirait l'autre, on peut pas reprocher à Tyler et l'autre dingo de ne pas avoir de goût*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ha ouais ? Et c'est cool de savoir et de pouvoir juger ce qui est de bon gout de ce qui ne l'est pas pour tout le monde?
T'en es fier ?

Whaou,tu as de la chance ! Tu es super malin !
Moi non....Je ne comprend rien,j'aime les trucs qui sont pas beaux moi....

Gribouille,le jour ou tu seras un peu plus humble et moins borné...Tu verras que chacun a sa propre sensibilité.

Au fait,j'aimerai bien voir tes interfaces de web voir si c'est plus beau que celle de Bluesky :
http://www.blueskyheart.com/ 

Parce que Shampoing Ideal...Tu m'excuseras mais....BOF.

Et ça c'est pas original comme fond d'ecran :





















E[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]

[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

J'aime bien les imbéciles dans ton genre, tu balances un truc et Hop en plein dedans il y fout les pieds...

j'adorre 

Et Tyler, fait gaffe, car tu commences à mettre des fonds de ce genre, et puis après on passe à faire la revue du crazy-Horse avec des plumes dans le cul, et pis dans quelque années ce seras pas à la porte de versailles que tu feras ta représentation, mais porte dauphine, en travello


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

allez lache toi Tyler, depuis le temps que la fête d'halloween est bien intégrée ici, on as l'habitude d'en voire des courges


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

et puis evite de faire des fautes d'orthographe à "shampooing-ideal".... t'as oublié un "O" 

ça t'éviteras d'avoir l'air ridicule encore un peut +


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

Ok Gribouille...

Parles Parles,

mais tu évites toujours mon défis qui consiste à me montrer mieux...

Allez c'est pas grave,

TU N'es qu'une pov' tache qui trouve rien de mieux que de traiter les gens de travelos : POV facho : tu as quelque chose contre les trav ?


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

bah voilà manquait plus que ça... et chouchou C'est MacG ici, pas le WWF


----------



## JackSim (5 Novembre 2001)

Tyler, tu sauras que Grib ne parle jamais au premier degré. Evite de tomber dans le panneau et de t'énerver pour ça, ça ne lui ferait que plus plaisir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Ok Gribouille...

Parles Parles,

mais tu évites toujours mon défis qui consiste à me montrer mieux...

Allez c'est pas grave,

TU N'es qu'une pov' tache qui trouve rien de mieux que de traiter les gens de travelos : POV facho : tu as quelque chose contre les trav ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


restons corrects messieurs silvouplé !


----------



## Tyler (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Tyler, tu sauras que Grib ne parle jamais au premier degré. Evite de tomber dans le panneau et de t'énerver pour ça, ça ne lui ferait que plus plaisir.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'inquiète Jack,je suis pas énervé...Je te rappelle que je joue moi aussi...

resultat des courses :

Gribouille ne m'a toujours pas montrer une de ses creations censsé réfleter sa grande connaissance de l'art.
Et dans son délire,j'ai de plus en plus l'impression qu'il s'est pris pour un dieu de l'art virtuel...

Hélas,il ne fait que critiquer les fonds d'écrans de BlueSky,qui sont,on ne peu que le reconnaitre,le fruit d'un travail de personnes qui touchent leurs billes.
Surtout,je ne vois pas en quoi ces fonds font penser au Crazy horse ou autre ??? Ou peut-etre qu'à force d'y aller,Gribouille vois ça partout !









Allez Gribouille, un jour ou l'autre,du passera le stade de la maternelle,tu cesseras de gribouiller et tu passeras à l'aèrographe.

Sur ce,bonne nuit à tous,
et surtout Gribouille,ne fait pas de cauchemars : tu te voit en train de danser en collants ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 novembre 2001 : message édité par Tyler]


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

Alèm... je t'ais vus sous tes strass et ta perruque "Migraine Farm'Air" Je sais pas avec quoi tu t'es barbouillé comme maquillage mais ça à fait du Pop-Corn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et la mini-jupe a ras la touffe ça te vas pas.... (fais gaffe t'as perdus un clip dans le caniveau)

On dirais Evelyne Leclerc après un accident de tournez-manège  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis "uh oh ca dégénère" franchement je preferais ton ancien surnom de scène chochotte.

Non enregistré, non enregistré, tu m'étonnes ma pov' fille, t'as vus ce que t'as fait à tes cheveux ? Tu passes pas la douanne avec ça sur le crâne, y vont croire à un détournement de Ficus rare importé illégallement sur le territoire, voir à un taliban qui as eus un accident de tondeuse, pire que t'as sniffé ton poudrier....







Bon allez tu vas prendre froid aux fesses rentre vites... y'as des raviolis sur le gaz


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*

Allez Gribouille, un jour ou l'autre,du passera le stade de la maternelle,tu cesseras de gribouiller et tu passeras à l'aèrographe.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça fait 15 ans que j'en fait de l'aérographe chouchou.... et c'est ma passion bien avant le Mac.... j'tes pas attendus pour sucer du pistolet biquette


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*

T'inquiète Jack*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es qui pour l'appeler Jack? Gros nioubie!

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*Gribouille ne m'a toujours pas montrer une de ses creations censsé réfleter sa grande connaissance de l'art*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et toi tu passes ton temps a balancer cette mauvaise URL! Balance tes créations... t'es un guignol et je persiste à dire que tes fonds sont NULS-A-CHIER!


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Cette icône n'est inclue que depuis la bêta 13. Moi j'ai la bêta 15.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi je crois que j'ai la version finale (GM), mais je n'ai pas MSN dedans. Mais je pense que c'est parce que j'ai choppé l'image du dossier Office X, pas l'installeur qui permet de choisir les appli que tu veux.
De tte façon, on sort un tantinet du sujet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je n'aurai pas ma belle icône, fuck


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

En tous cas ce genre de sujets déjantés permettent de voir une chose intéréssante. Tous les macusers vomissent sur le look PC mais quand on voit ce que certains font d'Aqua... Tyler les devs de cupertino en seraient malade de tes fonds d'écran, faire une si belle interface et se la faire détruire comme ca  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M'enfin tu fais ce que tu veux, évites juste de te guasser de liens vers la sp7 qu'on vient juste de te donner


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*
Je n'aurai pas ma belle icône, fuck   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

demande SirMacGregor, c'est le spécialiste pour cela  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre fait gaffe, il vas t'en fouttre plein le dock


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Moi je crois que j'ai la version finale (GM), mais je n'ai pas MSN dedans. Mais je pense que c'est parce que j'ai choppé l'image du dossier Office X, pas l'installeur qui permet de choisir les appli que tu veux.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Il n'y a pas d'installer a proprement parlé pour les softs microsoft c'est toujours du drag and drop. Si tu n'as pas MSN dans l'image c'est que ta version n'est pas la GM mais un beta antécédente a la beta13

Regarde dans l'about box tu devrais voir ceci si tu as la "dernière" GM : Version 10.0.0 (1309)
Laisse moi ton mail je te l'envoie

[05 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*

demande SirMacGregor, c'est le spécialiste pour cela   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre fait gaffe, il vas t'en fouttre plein le dock   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oléééééé !!!!!! Mais il est pas fâché en ce moment Mister Gregor, ac tout ce qui s'est pris dans les gencives....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Moi je ne l'ai pas vu aujourd'hui....


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Laisse moi ton mail je te l'envoie
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

L'icone!!! pas la beta15  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfiouuuuu


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Il n'y a pas d'installer a proprement parlé pour les softs microsoft c'est toujours du drag and drop. Si tu n'as pas MSN dans l'image c'est que ta version n'est pas la GM mais un beta antécédente a la beta13

Regarde dans l'about box tu devrais voir ceci si tu as la "dernière" GM : Version 10.0.0 (1309)
[05 novembre 2001 : message édité par bengilli]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Bengilli,
dans les cd Crosoft pour Mac, tu as les deux : un dossier drag & drop et un installeur (j'ai çà sur mon image Office 2001).

En ce qui concerne l'about box, voici ce que j'ai :
- Sous Entourage : Version 10.0.0 (1218)
- Sous Word, Excel et PowerPoint : rien n'est précisé, juste Word X for mac...
Je pense que c'est donc bien la version finale et non une beta, d'autant plus que j'ai rentré un n° de série.

En tout cas, si tu peux me l'envoyer cette icône, çà serait top. mon mail :  alaval@mac.com 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Alèm... je t'ais vus sous tes strass et ta perruque "Migraine Farm'Air" Je sais pas avec quoi tu t'es barbouillé comme maquillage mais ça à fait du Pop-Corn   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et la mini-jupe a ras la touffe ça te vas pas.... (fais gaffe t'as perdus un clip dans le caniveau)

On dirais Evelyne Leclerc après un accident de tournez-manège   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis "uh oh ca dégénère" franchement je preferais ton ancien surnom de scène chochotte.

Non enregistré, non enregistré, tu m'étonnes ma pov' fille, t'as vus ce que t'as fait à tes cheveux ? Tu passes pas la douanne avec ça sur le crâne, y vont croire à un détournement de Ficus rare importé illégallement sur le territoire, voir à un taliban qui as eus un accident de tondeuse, pire que t'as sniffé ton poudrier....







Bon allez tu vas prendre froid aux fesses rentre vites... y'as des raviolis sur le gaz   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben alors mon pauvre gribouille, t'as une remontée de Testostérone ? Ca te chatouille ou je pense pour que tu sois si sensible ?

Remarque, quand je vois tes référence du moment, Evelyne Leclerc et Charlie Oleg, je me dis que tu dois te sentir seul, enviant tous ces chanceux de tournez manège qui purent rencontrer l'ame sur !

Je pense bien a toi néanmoins et te souhaite tout le bonheur possib'

Gros Bisous

Le Glaude


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*
Version 10.0.0 (1218)
Merci   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhhhhh..... Aurais-je une Beta 12 par hasard ?!! Pourtant rien n'indique que c une beta...


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Je pense que c'est donc bien la version finale et non une beta, d'autant plus que j'ai rentré un n° de série.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sisisssissiiii c'est bien un béta, Billou y vends bien des Alpha aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarde Windows


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Ahhhhhh..... Aurais-je une Beta 12 par hasard ?!! Pourtant rien n'indique que c une beta...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Remarquez, vu comment Excel merde, je préfèrerais que ce soit une béta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Merci Crosoft !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

en faite je pense que les pulsions qui nous poussent à aimer voir le bureau d'un autre sont les même que celles qui ont poussé certain à regarder Loana et cie.


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*En ce qui concerne l'about box, voici ce que j'ai :
- Sous Entourage : Version 10.0.0 (1218)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ca n'est donc pas la dernière version

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Je pense que c'est donc bien la version finale et non une beta, d'autant plus que j'ai rentré un n° de série.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toutes les beta (depuis la beta5) demandaient un SN...

Je t'ai mailé l'icone


----------



## gribouille (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;ca dégénère un max&gt;:
*

Le Glaude*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah la charogne, il as piqué les accessoirs d'alèm...


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*

Ahhhhhh..... Aurais-je une Beta 12 par hasard ?!! Pourtant rien n'indique que c une beta...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce ne sont pas des versions destinées au public et les betatesteurs savent de quelle versions ils disposent donc microsoft ne met pas un startup screen de 15 metres de large indiquant : BETA POURRIE! en rouge


----------



## bengilli (5 Novembre 2001)

bon allez au lit vous me soulez


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bengilli:
*
Ce ne sont pas des versions destinées au public et les betatesteurs savent de quelle versions ils disposent donc microsoft ne met pas un startup screen de 15 metres de large indiquant : BETA POURRIE! en rouge   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben ils ont intérêt à bosser sur Excel. Dans le genre instable, on fait pas mieux !


----------



## baax (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*en faite je pense que les pulsions qui nous poussent à aimer voir le bureau d'un autre sont les même que celles qui ont poussé certain à regarder Loana et cie.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Cafteur !


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

Ouais mais il faut dire que LOFT STORY c'etait mieux que STAR ACADEMY c'est pourrit !!!


----------



## Arno (5 Novembre 2001)

Toujours le même combat : impossible de changer l'icône de MSN.

Franchement, quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à changer cette icône (de MSN téléchargé séparemment d'Office)... Moi je rennonce, j'ai tout tenté (redémarrage, fermeture de session, extension icns...).
Je m'en vais chopper cette putain de dernière beta sur Hotline ou carracho, car là *j'en ai marre*
Tout çà pr une icône à la mords-moi le noeud, c'est pas un peu ridicule...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin, je ne voudrais pas empietter sur le sujet du post...


----------



## archeos (5 Novembre 2001)

Ahh ! Notre cher SirMac était des supporters du Loft. Interessant
(Attention : au moins quatre fautes donc autant de posts virtuels)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

les stars de star academy,c'est comme les briquets, c'est jetable... hihihi

*MOUARFF*©

bon allez vos bureaux...!!


----------



## Sir (5 Novembre 2001)

Moi je veux bien mettre mon bureau mais ....


----------



## JackSim (5 Novembre 2001)

Mieux vaut bureau bien fait que bureau bien plein...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Novembre 2001)

J'ai encore été revoir bluesky.... ben.... non j'ai bien fouillé j'ai rien vu de beau... C chaque fosi ds le mauvais gout pas possible.... En tout cas j'espere que ceux qui prennent leur fond d'écran la sont pas infographiste ou graphiste 
Ceux d'apple en standard sont bien plus bo et joli et plus fonctionnel


Bengilli je suis désolé pour la méprise (voir beaucuop plus haut style page 5 ou 6)

Le comble des desktop pourris: http://MacDesktops.com/  (certains vont adorer)


----------



## JackSim (5 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Arno:
*Ahhhhhh..... Aurais-je une Beta 12 par hasard ?!! Pourtant rien n'indique que c une beta...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et le gros "Unpublished work" à la place de la mention "classique" du copyright, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

ancien :





nouveau:





(cliquez pour agrandir)


----------



## le chapelier fou (15 Novembre 2001)

canardo, pourrais tu me dire où tu as trouvé cet icone d'OS halloween, je le trouve excellent


----------



## Flix (15 Novembre 2001)

*Beurrrrrrrkkkk !!*
Beuhh, je suis malade, ca doit etre le fond d'ecran de canardo


----------



## JackSim (15 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*canardo, pourrais tu me dire où tu as trouvé cet icone d'OS halloween, je le trouve excellent    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
http://www.iconfactory.com/Preview.asp?type=show&id=139 

Moi j'aime bien la deuxième capture de Canardo, c'est bien nerd et en même temps personnalisé avec pas mal de goût.


----------



## le chapelier fou (15 Novembre 2001)

jacksim, une fois de plus mon sauveur


----------



## gribouille (15 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*
http://www.iconfactory.com/Preview.asp?type=show&id=139 

Moi j'aime bien la deuxième capture de Canardo, c'est bien nerd et en même temps personnalisé avec pas mal de goût.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi.... c'est super chouette ..... mais comment as t'il personalisé son thème d'apparence ???? je veux le même.... aqua me donne la nausée


----------



## bateman (15 Novembre 2001)

pour le thème je sais plus le nom.
Sosumi je crois.
les fous ont commencé à sortir des theme pour le 10.
a priori, ce n'est pas encore aussi simple à mettre en palce qu'un kaleidoscope mais cela devrait suivre bientot..

une question pour canardo. ce type de theme altère t il la fluidité de l'affichage de ton mac?

oui non peut être?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2001)

Le Chapelier fou : pour l'icone d'Halloween Jacksim t'a répondu.

Pour le thème, apparement il s'appelle Sosumi (même si le fichier s'appelle Iridium). Vous pouvez le trouver ici
Pour répondre à Bateman, ce thème n'altère absolument pas la fluidité de la 10.1

Le gars qui a fait ce thème travaille sur un autre (ou plutôt une version améliorée) qui a l'air sympa aussi :







Mais on peut pas encore le télécharger...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

mais comment on fait pour l'installer ???


----------



## macintroll (16 Novembre 2001)

Il suffit de placer le fichier téléchargé (Extras.rsrc) dans :
/system/library/frameworks/carbon.framework/versions/a/frameworks/hitoolbox.framework/versions/a/resources/

ps : il y a deja un fichier Extras (of course) a renomer en Oldextras.rsrc par exemple !!!!

il faut les droit de root pour faire ca les gars !!!!

mais c tres facile
un relog et hop ca marche !!!!


----------



## bateman (16 Novembre 2001)

oui, mais attention, ce n'est pas du easo of use à la kaleidoscope..

quand on veut reswicther vers aqua il faut réinstaller la version d'origine..
et des fois ça morche po..

des gars sur macnn demandait qu'on leur envoie par mail le fichier d'origine..

mais bientot cela se fera avec un soft. je ne suis pas inquiet.

Tinkertool?

canardo tu m'assures qu'il n'y a aucun changement au niveau rapidité d'affichage?

et quand tu as fait la mise à jour en 10.1.1 tu n'as pas eu de problèmes?


----------



## silirius (16 Novembre 2001)

Bon, je n'ai pas d'autres sreenshots sous la main. On ne voit rien mais cela n'est pas la bonne aplication de cette capture.
Je refairai 2 ou 3 autres d'un meilleur niveau dans 1 ou 2 heures, quand je serais de retour sous le X.






J'espère ne pas m'être trompé dans mon adresse.

Message corrigé et mieux orthographié que d'habitude.
C'est presque remarquable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## JackSim (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*J'espere que je me sius pas trompé dans mon adresse*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je crains que si.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(les fichiers ne sont pas en ligne correctement et tu as oublié le slash dans le tag de fermeture de la balise URL)


----------



## silirius (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Je crains que si.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai vu !
De plus, j'ai décidé de bien écrire aujourd'hui. Donc je vais l'éditer d nouveau pour me corriger


----------



## JackSim (16 Novembre 2001)

Joli geste.


----------



## silirius (16 Novembre 2001)

voila mon petit bureau avec lequelle je travail (du moins si c'est possible)



Voila      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, il faut toujours que j'oublie quelque chose     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

*hin hin hin*






_( of gribouille LTD & Co  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_ y'a rien qui marche Silirius


----------



## silirius (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*






hin hin hin






( of gribouille LTD & Co   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) y'a rien qui marche Silirius   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Merde !! encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'avais prévu


----------



## silirius (16 Novembre 2001)

Je ne savais pas que mon serveur tenait compte des majuscules. Comme quoi, une majuscule mal placée et c'est foutu


----------



## Flix (16 Novembre 2001)

Voila pour chez moi


----------



## silirius (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Tyler:
*


télécharge la dernière version d'omniweb beta  4.1 sp 7 :
encore mieux,nouvelles icones,et la fenetre de téléchargement est super !
http://www.omnigroup.com/ftp/pub/outgoing/sneakypeek/*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est possible qu'on soit deja a la sp 10 ??
Enfin moi je l'ai


----------



## JackSim (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*C'est possible qu'on soit deja a la sp 10 ??
Enfin moi je l'ai*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, on est bien à la sp10.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2001)

Silirius je suis content de voir enfin un connaisseur de Björk et de la MeCompany


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2001)

c'est bien sympaique tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







----------



## gribouille (16 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Canardo&gt;:
*Silirius je suis content de voir enfin un connaisseur de Björk et de la MeCompany    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mais c'est alarm call ça   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a björk... ma compatriote du côté de ma grand-mère   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je retournerais bien vivre auprès de mes racines... là bas... vers un geyser..

(non je ne suis pas la Heidi de l'islande  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  je te vois vnir alèm )

[15 novembre 2001 : message édité par gribouille]


----------



## bengilli (16 Novembre 2001)

Hummm.... très.... gris.... mais j'aime aussi beaucoup


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Novembre 2001)

'

Et voici le mien (désolé pour les amateurs de beaux Docks, chez moi le masquage est activé) :






'+

[16 novembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## JackSim (16 Novembre 2001)

Ça c'est du bureau


----------



## silirius (17 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Canardo&gt;:
*Silirius je suis content de voir enfin un connaisseur de Björk et de la MeCompany   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bof, j'aime pas trop Björk, c'est pas mon style de zik, dsl


----------



## dmao (19 Novembre 2001)

[19 novembre 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## mtra (21 Novembre 2001)

ca c du desk


----------



## ficelle (21 Novembre 2001)

beurk !!!!


----------



## Flix (21 Novembre 2001)

Excellent !! Dit moi ou t'as trouver tes icones Disque dur transparentes, stp, elles sont geniales !
Ton icone Finder egalement....
merci d'avance !


----------



## benjamin (21 Novembre 2001)

...cela m'étonnerait que cette capture vienne de son bureau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il a installé les sp d'Omni qui demandent le 10.1)


----------



## Crüniac (21 Novembre 2001)

Le mien un peu simple mais j'ai me bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






En plus grand ici.

Crüniac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Novembre 2001)

En voyant vos desk ça me rassure changer aqua c'est possible !!


----------



## mtra (21 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*...cela m'étonnerait que cette capture vienne de son bureau   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il a installé les sp d'Omni qui demandent le 10.1)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

TU arretes TOI !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non c'est pas mon desk, ca date des debuts de osX sur le forum de appleinsider: il y avait un thread special desktop et c'est le plus original que j'ai vus.


----------



## baax (22 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Crüniac:
*Le mien un peu simple mais j'ai me bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.






En plus grand ici.

Crüniac*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, c'est la petite maison dans la prairie !!! et cruniac doit etre Charles Ingalls !!! on le voit sous le 478è arbre copiécollé a droite en train de couper du bois !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mon cher cruniac, sauf ton respect, c'est ignoble !!!!!!!
Le kistch devient un art suprème quand on voit ca et j'espère honnetement que tu n'est pas sérieux !!


----------



## Crüniac (22 Novembre 2001)

Non en fait ça c'est le fond d'écran quand je déprime, pour moi ça me rapelle justement la petit maison de la prairie, bien que je n'ai vu peut-être qu'une moitié d'épisode pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Ca me fait envie d'aller voit autre chose que l'écran de mon mac, de quitter ce monde virtuel.
Désolé pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas compris, en ce moment j'écris n'importe quoi (surtout vers midi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
En bref : c'est pas mon fond d'écran "normal".

Crüniac
PS: Je suis pas en train de couper du bois, je construis un nouveau clos pour les chevaux.

Psssssssss, vraiment n'importe quoi, je vais aller travailler moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bateman (24 Novembre 2001)

come on. le mien de ce soir.


----------



## huexley (24 Novembre 2001)

pour trouver qq fonds d ecran :
www.desktopgirls.com www.hebus.com 

...


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Décembre 2001)

'

Dites les gars, ce qui serait bien c'est que une fois que vous avez mis vos bureaux en ligne, vous les laissiez. Parce que là il commence à y avoir pas mal de liens morts et ce thread perd de son intérêt...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[08 décembre 2001 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Décembre 2001)

on ben voilà mon dernier bureau, plus sobre...





(cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2001)

ça reste..... chargé


----------



## JackSim (14 Décembre 2001)

...mais tellement geek.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et alors que tout le fourbi Unix est en anglais, le Finder lui est en français, c'est marrant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2001)

Oui Jacksim, j'y fais même plus gaffe...
français, anglais, anglais, français... pffff


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*ça reste..... chargé*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais c'était juste pour le screenshot, d'habitude j'ai plein de fenêtre masquées.

par contre je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a les réglages de mon firewall sur le screen...f*ck !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*...mais tellement geek.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et alors que tout le fourbi Unix est en anglais, le Finder lui est en français, c'est marrant.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je te ferais remarquer que les menus de windowmaker sont en français  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et puis je suis pas vraiment un geek, je suis plutôt dans le graphisme, ce qui m'empêche pas de faire mumuse avec le système...


----------



## JackSim (14 Décembre 2001)

KQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Canardo&gt;:
*par contre je viens de me rendre compte qu'il y a les réglages de mon firewall sur le screen...f*ck !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand on est un vrai geek on dit "fsck -y"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[13 décembre 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## bengilli (14 Décembre 2001)

Mise à jour :





_Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en grand écran_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2001)

mon Dieu !
....


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2001)

*nouvelle version :





Cliquez sur l'image pour la voir en grand écran*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2001)

Vous me faites peur !


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2001)

c'est qui qui te fait peur ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2001)

votre fond d'écran... vos icônes tout tout me fait peur dans vos bureau

_Vade retro_












 8)


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2001)

et encore t'a pas l'écran de mon g3 au boulot


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2001)

je s'rais curieux de voir ça 
Tu pourras le mettre en ligne?


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2001)

Demain peu être


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (15 Décembre 2001)

MOi je remarque quand meême que Macinside a trouvé le moyen de mettre l'installeur de OsX dans son dock  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est vrai que tui t'en sert tous les jours


----------



## Flix (18 Décembre 2001)

Un grand bol d'air......


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*MOi je remarque quand meême que Macinside a trouvé le moyen de mettre l'installeur de OsX dans son dock   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est vrai que tui t'en sert tous les jours    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est jusste l'icone que j'ai piquer


----------



## bouilla (21 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macintroll:
*Il suffit de placer le fichier téléchargé (Extras.rsrc) dans :
/system/library/frameworks/carbon.framework/versions/a/frameworks/hitoolbox.framework/versions/a/resources/

ps : il y a deja un fichier Extras (of course) a renomer en Oldextras.rsrc par exemple !!!!

il faut les droit de root pour faire ca les gars !!!!

mais c tres facile
un relog et hop ca marche !!!!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

est-ce que tu connaitrais par hazard un theme pour os 9.1 similaire a celui la ?


----------



## ficelle (11 Janvier 2002)

je ne l'avais pas encore fait celui là.... plus de 3 mois que je suis sous jaguar.... j'vous le montre avant de changer :






en grand !


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2002)

Bof on a vu mieux


----------



## ficelle (11 Janvier 2002)

tout gris, tout neutre, ideal pour la pao itinerante !


----------



## macintroll (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*

est-ce que tu connaitrais par hazard un theme pour os 9.1 similaire a celui la ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben Kaleidoscope te permet d'installer des milliers de thèmes pour os9...
euh vui je crois bien qu'il y en a quelques uns d'approchants....

par contre je suis pas sur que le site soit toujours vivant...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





--- euh sisis 
www.kaleidoscope.net 






Pour ceux qui cherchent des thèmes pour osX il y a déjà ca :
http://xthemination.maccustomise.com/themes/ 

une vingtaine de thèmes pour X


----------



## macintroll (15 Janvier 2002)

Barf j'ai oublié de vous balancer mon bureau





la grande image c par la &gt;&gt;&gt;

Voila.. pareil j'aime bien les fonds gris, c neutre ca gène pas ...les culeurs de l'image sur la quelle vous bossez..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et mon terminal me fait penser a matrix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







yo


----------



## JackSim (15 Janvier 2002)

Bon, ben puisqu'on est dans les fonds sombres/gris :





Marrant *macintroll*, nos Terminaux ont quasiment le même look.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le fond vient de là et la musique d'ici.


----------



## macinside (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macintroll:
*

Ben Kaleidoscope te permet d'installer des milliers de thèmes pour os9...
euh vui je crois bien qu'il y en a quelques uns d'approchants....

par contre je suis pas sur que le site soit toujours vivant...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





--- euh sisis 
www.kaleidoscope.net 






Pour ceux qui cherchent des thèmes pour osX il y a déjà ca :
http://xthemination.maccustomise.com/themes/ 

une vingtaine de thèmes pour X










*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ces themes mon l'air bien sympathique mais comment ont les déinstalles si ils ne nous plaisent pas ?


----------



## macintroll (15 Janvier 2002)

c'est écrit juste plus haut...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu sort le fichier .rsrc que t'avais " installé"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et tu renome ton fichier oldextras.rsrc en Extras.rsrc

gaffe aux maj/min

tu relance la session et normalement Aqua est revenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en ai installé plusieurs de cette manière sans soucis... le seu lréel problème c' bien évidement qu'il ne faut pas s'éterniser sans fichier Extras.rsrc dans le systeme, par exemple ne pas s'amuser a lancer d'autres applis  !!! la c sur le systeme va pas trop aimer...

dans ce cas la une seule soluce passer par mac os9 et remettre un fichier valide.

La meilleure sécurité étant de faire une copie de Extras.rsrc (l'original) et de la mettre dans un endroit sur !


----------



## macintroll (15 Janvier 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Marrant macintroll, nos Terminaux ont quasiment le même look.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Copieur va !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










t'utilises aussi le meme hébergeur que moi !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Arf !


----------



## bengilli (15 Janvier 2002)

Le fond d'écran a été bricolé a partir de l'image de présentation du trailer sur QTTV


----------



## silirius (2 Mai 2002)

J'ai bien ton boulot !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'utilise pour travailler, un fond assez clair.




Bon, ben moi je vais aller travailler maitenant (pas fait expret  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## silirius (2 Mai 2002)

argg !! 
La couleur des caractères dans le terminal est vvraiment dégeuuuu... sur la capture  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Normalement, ca aurait du êter plus jaune orangé foncé (couleur de l'or pur à 99,95 %)


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Mai 2002)

'

Ben moi l'image change régulièrement en aléatoire alors je vous mets un lien SnapperHead !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et sinon pour tout savoir faut cliquer ici !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[25 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Ben moi l'image change régulièrement en aléatoire alors je vous mets un lien SnapperHead !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Une fois ça suffit]

Et sinon pour tout savoir faut cliquer ici !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

cool sauf qu'il y a l'économiseur d'écran qui marche en ce moment    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 mai 2002 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## JackSim (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;silirius&gt;:
*

cool sauf qu'il y a l'économiseur d'écran qui marche en ce moment    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hin hin hin il s'est fait avoir comme moi avec le serveur le premier soir.


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*

Hin hin hin il s'est fait avoir comme moi avec le serveur le premier soir.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[mode Bayrou on]

Mééééééheeeeuuuu !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/mode Bayrou off]

En fait j'avais coupé tous les économiseurs sauf l'extinction de l'écran, je croyais que ça restait "externe" ça n'empêchait pas l'image d'être capturée au niveau de SnaperHead...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon là je vais retourner chez moi dans les minutes qui suivent donc l'image va revenir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## silirius (2 Mai 2002)

Je suis sur qu'en 4 mois, vous avez changé de fond d'écran, et comme je passais pas là, je me sui dis que ca vallait la peine d'être relancé !!

Alors, voilà celui que je garderai ce mois ci !

.                                           . 


.                                          .(on clique sur l'image pour l'agrandir)

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

*Le bureau du Ti au repos (cliquez sur l'images*





*Le bureau du Ti au travaille (cliquez sur l'images*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2002)

Qui l'aurait cru (pc j'y connais rien)

Voilà ze fond d'écran sur mi viajero   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















[10 mai 2002 : message édité par Lolita]


----------



## bengilli (2 Mai 2002)

Baax bien sur !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 retouché en 1280x1024   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 mai 2002 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## silirius (3 Mai 2002)

Cool, je peux l'avoir aussi 
Baax, si tu m'entends, envoye le moi stp


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*Cool, je peux l'avoir aussi 
Baax, si tu m'entends, envoye le moi stp    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu trouveras les fondécrans de l'AES 
ici en cliquant sur sumo ou cooker


----------



## silirius (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par AESauvage.org:
*

Tu trouveras les fondécrans de l'AES 
ici en cliquant sur sumo ou cooker*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oups, pourtant, j'ai fait le tour du site le 1er (je n'aurais jamais oser ne pas y aller). 
Merci mais j'aurais bien voulu en avoir un avec la dédicasse des menbres !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (sans dec, c'est possible ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

Oups, pourtant, j'ai fait le tour du site le 1er (je n'aurais jamais oser ne pas y aller). 
Merci mais j'aurais bien voulu en avoir un avec la dédicasse des menbres !!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (sans dec, c'est possible ???    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh oui mais c'est 5 par membre


----------



## bengilli (3 Mai 2002)

Pour ceux qui veulent le fond d'écran Cook_SK4 en 1280x1024 vous pouvez le télécharger :



*ICI*



[02 mai 2002 : message édité par bengilli]


----------



## silirius (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

euh oui mais c'est 5 par membre    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors un signature avec votre propre sang (et des cheveux aussi ) Hein, quoi !! 
NON je ne suis pas un professeur fou qui veut vous cloner !! (n'empèche, vous voyer une marrée de petits Alèm dans tout les coin ?? moi pas


----------



## bouilla (3 Mai 2002)

allez vl'a le mien, un peu emcombré aujourd'hui...





[02 mai 2002 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## bouilla (3 Mai 2002)

je voulais pas le faire si gros, désolé...


----------



## JackSim (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*je voulais pas le faire si gros, désolé...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu avais inversé la miniature et la capture en taille réelle.


----------



## bouilla (3 Mai 2002)

merci mon Jacksim   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  que ferais t-on sans toi


----------



## JackSim (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*merci mon Jacksim    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  que ferais t-on sans toi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Des bêtises...


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2002)

'

Je remonte le sujet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La page 11 est très bien !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## silirius (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Je remonte le sujet !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La page 11 est très bien !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Moi je dis, pas bien d'utiliser Sputnix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Au fait, il vient d'ou le skin pour ton lecteur mp3 (itunes ??? WMP ???)


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2002)

audion il me semble


----------



## vm (10 Mai 2002)

le bureau de vm


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*
Moi je dis, pas bien d'utiliser Sputnix    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour découvrir et trouver des perles rares c'est au contraire l'idéal.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Au fait, il vient d'ou le skin pour ton lecteur mp3 (itunes ??? WMP ???)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme l'a précisé Macinside, c'est bien Audion, qui a pour gros intérêt entre autre de proposer des skins extrêmement variés (il n'y a pas que les textures qui change) et vraiment très beaux, avec des effets d'ombres et de transparences (sous OS 9 aussi d'ailleurs !). Je m'en sers quand je veux écouter vite fait un MP3 sans l'ajouter à ma playlist iTunes.

Euh, vm, c'est pas un peu too much la photo de Steve ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+

[09 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2002)

'

Faudrait que je songe à le ranger mon bureau...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

la photo de steve et la planete pomme...

profondément atteind?


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*
Moi je dis, pas bien d'utiliser Sputnix   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec sputnix j'ai decouvert des musiques que je pourai jamais trouvez a la fnac par exemple


----------



## vm (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*la photo de steve et la planete pomme...

profondément atteind?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
je suis juste un fan


----------



## decoris (10 Mai 2002)

personne n'en parle, mais tout le monde le fait...


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*personne n'en parle, mais tout le monde le fait...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non chez moi il est pas sur mon mac mais au deçu de mon lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non je rigole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## vm (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

non chez moi il est pas sur mon mac mais au deçu de mon lit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non je rigole   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
tu parle de la photo de steve ?


----------



## macintroll (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par decus:
*personne n'en parle, mais tout le monde le fait...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est un aveu ou quoi ?


----------



## vm (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*J'ai bien ton boulot !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'utilise pour travailler, un fond assez clair.




Bon, ben moi je vais aller travailler maitenant (pas fait expret   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ou tu l'a trouver ce fond d'ecran ?
je veut le meme


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vm:
*
tu parle de la photo de steve ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*non chez moi il est pas sur mon mac mais au deçu de mon lit   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben chez moi il est *dans* mon lit !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## silirius (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vm:
*
ou tu l'a trouver ce fond d'ecran ?
je veut le meme*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il est beau hein !! C'est une antiquité (elle date de 98 je pense) Je pense que je l'ai trouvé sur macdesktop mais bon, je l'ai mis sur mon hebergeur  waiting fox
voila, heureux ??


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Ben chez moi il est dans mon lit !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je demande une preuve


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*je demande une preuve   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jalouse ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Jalouse ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non mais j'ai envie de monter un site de cul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (non je rigole  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoi que )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*non mais j'ai envie de monter un site de cul   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah non ça va pas recommencer !


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par &lt;Le fantôme spermique&gt;:
*

Ah non ça va pas recommencer !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tien le gognol ou api ?


----------



## vm (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

Il est beau hein !! C'est une antiquité (elle date de 98 je pense) Je pense que je l'ai trouvé sur macdesktop mais bon, je l'ai mis sur mon hebergeur  waiting fox
voila, heureux ??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
MERCI


----------



## decoris (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*

Il est beau hein !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

très, mais il doit etre un peu fatigant a la longue, non?


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Mai 2002)

'

Encore et toujours la page 11 _rrrrocks !!!_





'+


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*Encore et toujours la page 11 rrrrocks !!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et en plus y'en a au moins un qui change toute les 40 minutes !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## macinside (12 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Encore et toujours la page 11 rrrrocks !!!





'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

tu peu continuez a faire du flood alem n'est pas la


----------



## Gwenhiver (12 Mai 2002)

Sobre, _as usual_  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(Cliquez pour agrandir.)


----------



## Number One (13 Mai 2002)

Hop


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Number One:
*



Hop   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

encore avalon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (tu sais que le DVD est dispo a la fnac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par silirius:
*Je vous propose une petite analyse de son bureau
J'ai imortalisé son bureau d'aujourd'hui*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel honneur, je suis flatté !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'ai même pas à les mettre moi-même en ligne avec ce système ! Jeu : capturez tous les bureaux avec un fond d'écran différent du Gognol ! Il n'y a rien à gagner, mais ça peut être drôle ! Y'a du boulot !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*Premièrement, bureau bordelique. (on voit qu'il est célibataire      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais quelle indiscrétion !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bon, disons que le Mac n'est utilisé à 95 % que par moi, donc dans cete optique là oui, je suis célibataire !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 N'empêche que mine de rien je l'ai rangé un peu, ce bureau !

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*2èment, tu te sens observé et c'est bien vrai !!






			[QB]

En fait c'est pas tellement moi mais plutôt le Mac out seul qui est observé, la plupart du temps je mets SnapperHead en route quand je ne suis pas à la maison !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			[QB]3èment, tu rève d'évasion
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...



Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> > <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> >
> > Qui n'en rêve pas ? En même temps, la Terre c'est bien chez nous !
> >
> > ...


----------



## silirius (13 Mai 2002)

Je vous propose une petite analyse de son bureau
J'ai imortalisé son bureau d'aujourd'hui 





Premièrement, bureau bordelique. (on voit qu'il est célibataire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
2èment, tu te sens observé et c'est bien vrai !!
3èment, tu rève d'évasion
4ement, la partion swap dédié, Bien MISE EN EVIDENCE !!! pour bien montrer ses capacités.

POur le moment, je ne vois rien d'autre. Si vous aussi vous avez envie de partager vos impression, ImagXnation est a vote disposition    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[12 mai 2002 : message édité par silirius]


----------



## Blob (25 Mai 2002)

Allez je relance le sujet pour voir les bureau des nouveaux arrivés  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aime bien je passe le temps le soir quand je m'ennuie a visiter les bureaux des autres


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mai 2002)

'

Et n'oubliez pas la page 11 !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[25 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Et n'oubliez pas la page 11 !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





'+

[25 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

a force on a compris


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (27 Mai 2002)

Tout simple ....


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*Tout simple ....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'a réinstaller os X ?


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*a force on a compris    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Eeeuuuuh, quoi ça ?_





'+

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Eeeuuuuh, quoi ça ?





'+

[26 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on a comprit que la page 
11 était bien


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*on a comprit que la page 
11 était bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Eeeeeuuuuh, qui ça ?_





'+


----------



## bengilli (27 Mai 2002)

Un fond d'actualité


----------



## ricchy (28 Mai 2002)

Ã  mon tour de vous prÃ©senter mon bureau...
en espÃ©rant que Ã§a fonctionne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cliker ici...


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Août 2002)

'

Je remonte ce sujet ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Cette fois ci le lien vers mon bureau "live" est permanent (sauf crash, reboot, extinction, tremblement de terre, et évidemment intimité à préserver ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )






Je rappelle que l'image de fond change très souvent.

Les détails  ici ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2002)

bon faut que je post le bureau de mon Ti /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2002)

Le Ti au repos 




 

Le Ti au travaille



 


(vous avez rien contre evangelion j'espere /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Blob (11 Août 2002)

Macinside au travail sur les forums et l'irc /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Tu travailles dans quelle branche encore ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2002)

allé met toi aussi t'on bureau /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Flix (11 Août 2002)

Voila quelque chose d'authentique !


----------



## Blob (11 Août 2002)

Voila mon bureau en plein déménagement en attendant Jaguinou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

152 Ko


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* Voila mon bureau en plein déménagement en attendant Jaguinou /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

152 Ko  *<hr /></blockquote>

Power by  Anime Icons ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (11 Août 2002)

Meme po vré je connais po ... anime iquoi? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Meme po vré je connais po ... anime iquoi? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *



sans blague ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (11 Août 2002)

Mackie, c'est quoi ça ?






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* Mackie, c'est quoi ça ?






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Demande a gribouille /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (c'était marque api/amok/alèm) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (11 Août 2002)

(air méfiant)


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2002)

Api a dit:
			
		

> * (air méfiant)   *



on dit


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2002)

Et le mien, très sobre... Non, je n'ai pas encore Jaguar... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## clampin (16 Août 2002)

Et voici le mien....

Et non ce n'est pas Jaguar non plus






Si ca ne passe pas :  mon desktop


----------



## noliv (16 Août 2002)

C'est mon tour, c'est mon tour !



 

(Cliquez pour agrandir... format PNG 700 ko)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par noliv:</font><hr />* C'est mon tour, c'est mon tour !



 

(Cliquez pour agrandir... format PNG 700 ko)   *<hr /></blockquote>

Très sobre... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## minime (16 Août 2002)

Et le mien...

Oh, c'est pas Dieu possible ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## minime (17 Août 2002)

Double post !

FLOOD
FLOOD
FLOOD


----------



## blackhole (17 Août 2002)

voici mine:



 
Cliquez sur l'image


----------



## Number One (17 Août 2002)

Ma petite contribution (comme d'hab', on clique pour agrandir):


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr />* Ma petite contribution (comme d'hab', on clique pour agrandir):



 *<hr /></blockquote>

Très beau fond d'écran ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

'+


----------



## rillettes (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* '








*<hr /></blockquote>
Moi, j'aime bien le tient gognol...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Moi, j'aime bien le tient gognol...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

"les" plutôt, ou alors fais une capture ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## rillettes (19 Août 2002)

Oui, "les" ! Il a du goût ce gognol ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> *Il a du goût ce gognol ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Moi j'aime bien les rillettes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Et le saucisson ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## rillettes (19 Août 2002)

Faudrait voir à pas me confondre avec casimir, hein ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> *Faudrait voir à pas me confondre avec casimir, hein ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Je suis de plus en plus suspicieux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kisco (19 Août 2002)

NumberOne m'a fauché mon fond d'écran et a fait un miroir vertical !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif
comme si j'allais pas remarquer...   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Number One (19 Août 2002)

Tu sais, kisco, je crois qu'on est pas les seuls à l'avoir ce wallpaper /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Mais moi je l'ai un peu adapté à la mode Mac /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Août 2002)

Pour ceux qui ne savent pas ce wallpaper est celui des elfes de la nuit de WarCraft III /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Il y en a d'autres pour les 4 races du jeu. Ils sont eux aussi tres beaux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Surtout celui avec les armoiries des Undeads (à savoir Mournfrost, plus plein de choses /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Number One (19 Août 2002)

Grrr, Slug ! Tu gâches tout ! Je vais plus pouvoir frimer avec mon super wallpaper /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Août 2002)

bon .. v'la mon bureau de ces temps-ci sous OSX /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif





@+

Guillaume


----------



## Flix (19 Août 2002)

Dis dont toi c koi ce bureau, cette barre des menus, ce dock, mais oui c'est c'est... 
Bon je vai pourvoir mettre mon *NOUVEAU* bureau....


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (19 Août 2002)

Qu'est qui ce passe ? une histoire de Canard ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (19 Août 2002)

Mais tout le monde sait bien que Slug est un développeur voyons ... il a payé très chère pour avoir cette version /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Août 2002)

Bon bah puisque le rédac'chef s'y est mis, à mon tour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif



 

Spécial dédicace à tontons Florent et Huexley /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++
Beru


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Août 2002)

Pas la peine que je fasse une copie d'écran de mon bureau ou alors faut que je le face toute les minutes parce qu'avec 1 Go de wallpaper ba je sait plus trop lequel choisir alors je laisse un logiciel le faire à ma place toute les 60 sec. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (19 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* Bon bah puisque le rédac'chef s'y est mis, à mon tour /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif



 

Spécial dédicace à tontons Florent et Huexley /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++
Beru   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et l'lulul... ca ce fait pas de stocker tes images sur les serveur macg... pfff cette jeunesse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Et l'lulul... ca ce fait pas de stocker tes images sur les serveur macg... pfff cette jeunesse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oublie pas qu'en tant que membre du directoire de MacG, j'ai droit de Vie et de Mort sur les serveurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (et de raconter n'importe quoi, vu que Jacksim fait des pompes en ce moment-même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)


Pis d'abord c'est pas moi qui ai commencé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++
Beru


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (20 Août 2002)

Et merdeu... l'anonyme du haut c'est moi... désolé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

Beru


----------



## nicodeb (20 Août 2002)

bon, je sais intégrer une image dans mon post, mais j'arrive pas à faire un lien dessus pour pouvoir la voir en grand dans une autre fenêtre, .... comment vous faîtes ?

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Août 2002)

ben tu fais une grosse et une petite image .. puis tu fais ca :

 [img ] [URL=http://www.arf.com/monimage_small.gif]http://www.arf.com/monimage_small.gif [/img ] [/url ]

@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (20 Août 2002)

Oublie pas d'enlever les espaces /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## nicodeb (20 Août 2002)

merci guillaume .... oups, c'est mon desktop de mon vieux PC  pourri du boulot .... désolé !! 



  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Flix (21 Août 2002)

Hop !


----------



## tomtom (21 Août 2002)

Le mien après avoir passé le balais:  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## thant (21 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par nicodeb:</font><hr />* merci guillaume .... oups, c'est mon desktop de mon vieux PC  pourri du boulot .... désolé !! 



  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que c'est pas tré bô ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## nicodeb (21 Août 2002)

Salut, je me pose une question : comment fais-tu pour avoir l'icone de ICQ dans la barre des menus en haut ???

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## Fender (21 Août 2002)

Eh bien vl'a mon bureau. Je fais remarquer Lilo&amp;Stitch /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif J'ai adoré ce Disney /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (Le premier qui rigole, je lui fait ecouter Pierre Bachelet!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2002)

Lilo &amp; stitch  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Alors il viens ce pierre bachelet (m'en fous je met pas le son au boulot /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif )


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (21 Août 2002)

dites ... comment vous faites pour supporter un dock aussi gros et en bas de l'écran ... ca bouffe une place monstre !!

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Fender (21 Août 2002)

Moi ca me dérange pas spécialement en fait... C une place que j'utilise pas forcement... Mais je change de temps en temps, pkoi pas a gauche ou a droite... mais j'aime avoir des grandes icones dans mon dock /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2002)

Et bachelet alors ???
j'attends. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Slug, met ta résolution en 1600x1200 et tu verra c tout de suite moins gros. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## huexley (22 Août 2002)

Voila celui de mon iMac2 15" du taf : 



   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## maousse (22 Août 2002)

Voilà mon petit à moi :


----------



## huexley (22 Août 2002)

tu trouveras des beaux icones pour aller avec ton desktop sur mon site  (voir ma signature) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (22 Août 2002)

Sincèrement désolé pour ton iPod Huexley /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## huexley (22 Août 2002)

&lt;alcool&gt;

Je suis en train d'oublier...

&lt;/alcool&gt;

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je change le mien... pour quelques jours... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Benji (22 Août 2002)

voici le mien, tres original par les temps qui courent /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

Eh les mecs, sa vous gènerais pas de faire des liens vers votre fond ou un modèle réduit avec un lien parce que mon povre rtc à failli exploser hier soir. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Et pis j'm'attendais à un super truc et finallement j'vois des chutes d'eaux, ba j'étais super décus. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Ba oui 3 min d'attente pour des chutes d'eaux, faut me comprendre mais j'm'attendais à autre chose, j'avais 20 fois le temps de m'imaginer des fonds d'écrans. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sauron le vrai:</font><hr />*(...) Et pis j'm'attendais à un super truc et finallement j'vois des chutes d'eaux, ba j'étais super décus. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Ba oui 3 min d'attente pour des chutes d'eaux, faut me comprendre mais j'm'attendais à autre chose, j'avais 20 fois le temps de m'imaginer des fonds d'écrans. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Y a pas que des chutes d'eau sur mon fond d'écran... y a aussi un whisky on the rocks... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

Vi mais j'aime pas trop le wisky. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Août 2002)

et voila le mien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Flix (22 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sauron le vrai:</font><hr />* 
Et pis j'm'attendais à un super truc et finallement j'vois des chutes d'eaux, ba j'étais super décus*<hr /></blockquote>


Balance le tient  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 
Moi j'aime bien tou ce qui est liquide, les chutes d'eaux sont pas si mal...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Août 2002)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit, j'ai 1 Go de wallpaper sur mon disque, j'suis débille mais bon. Donc je laisse un ptit prog le choisir aléatoirement toutes les minutes. En plus la c pas possible parce que je suis o boulot et que je ne pense pas que vous voulier voir un fond bordelique de win2k. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jagger (23 Août 2002)

Voilà le mien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2002)

Sauron le vrai a dit:
			
		

> * Donc je laisse un ptit prog le choisir aléatoirement toutes les minutes.*



Jaguar le fait tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (allé inscrit toi !)


----------



## Number One (23 Août 2002)

Mon desktop (qui semble avoir beaucoup inspiré Jagger, lol, private joke /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )





Sinon merci Macinside /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Jagger (23 Août 2002)

Je me dois de préciser quen effet NB1 ma passé son desktop avant que je fasse le mien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ( le sien étant au format de l'écran de son portable je peut pas l'utilisé)

( Voilà je m'éviterai peut-être la mort /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif quoi qu'il me parle déjà plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif )


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2002)

Mais ou sont les icones Ragnarok ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Number One (23 Août 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * Mais ou sont les icones Ragnarok ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Sur animeicon.free.fr /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2002)

que des filles sur vos bureaux, si vous vouliez faire geeks, vous ne vous y prendriez pas autrement  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

oubliez un peu vos macs et allez vous trouver des gonzesses, ça vous soignera  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2002)

De vrai jouer de Ragnarok


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr />* 

Sur animeicon.free.fr /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Plus exactement la : http://animeicons.free.fr /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Number One (23 Août 2002)

Je suis tes conseils alèm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Je met plus de Mac en fonds d'écran /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* que des filles sur vos bureaux, si vous vouliez faire geeks, vous ne vous y prendriez pas autrement  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

oubliez un peu vos macs et allez vous trouver des gonzesses, ça vous soignera  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

T'es fou!? ça pourrait nous socialiser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et puis j'ai lu sur un forum que ça mordait, ces petites bêtes-là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++
Beru


----------



## alèm (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru]* 

T'es fou!? ça pourrait nous socialiser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et puis j'ai lu sur un forum que ça mordait, ces petites bêtes-là /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

++
Beru   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est encore mieux quand ça mord /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif hum  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (23 Août 2002)

Mon bureau c'est un gros bordel et mac os X y changera pas grand chose /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

Jaguar le fait tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (allé inscrit toi !)  *<hr /></blockquote>
Ba vi mais moi j'attends la sorti officielle pas comme certains vrai faux developper ou beta-tester. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Et pis pour m'inscrire maintenant c foutu, y a un enfoiré qu'à déjà pris le pseudo de Sauron. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Flix (23 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sauron le vrai:</font><hr />*
Et pis pour m'inscrire maintenant c foutu, y a un enfoiré qu'à déjà pris le pseudo de Sauron. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ben prend "Sauron le vrai", c pas bien grave  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Août 2002)

Ba j'aime moins déjà.
Mais bon le sujet de ce post n'est pas Sauron ou Sauron le vrai mais le bureau sous OsX alors qui c'est qui à un nouveau bureau ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (27 Août 2002)

Bon... c'est pas mou bureau final... Mais le bug est très très beau à voir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Admiré /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## silirius (27 Août 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr />*
J'utilise pour travailler, un fond assez clair. 



<hr /></blockquote>

C'est toujours celui que j'utilise /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2002)

Il est pas mal le bug en effet, je veux le même. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2002)

T'arrive à cliquer sur tes icones avec ton logo de macos partout partout ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (28 Août 2002)

Sauron© a dit:
			
		

> * Il est pas mal le bug en effet, je veux le même. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Joue à W3 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2002)

Ok je tenterais mais je jouerai pas completement parce qu'il rame grave sous OsX donc je le ferai juste pour le bug. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2002)

ONLY ELLEN FOREVER /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2002)

C koi l'adresse du site du fan club francophone dont tu fais partie ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2002)

Voilà le mien , en ce moment (j'en changes souvent  !) :






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2002)

Je suis le seul fidèle à Ellen, Ils ont abandonné Ellen pour Sarah Whistler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## ficelle (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle 10/01/2002 21:09:</font><hr />* je ne l'avais pas encore fait celui là.... plus de 3 mois que je suis sous jaguar.... j'vous le montre avant de changer :






en grand ! 



jaguar oblige, j'y suis revenu... j'aime le gris neutre !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis le seul fidèle à Ellen, Ils ont abandonné Ellen pour Sarah Whistler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



Ils ont tort... Sarah ne fait pas le poids... On veut Ellen! A la keynote de Paris? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## gjouvenat (3 Septembre 2002)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà le mien , en ce moment (j'en changes souvent  !) *



Moi je le change toute les minutes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gjouvenat:</font><hr />* 

Moi je le change toute les minutes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

pareils. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis le seul fidèle à Ellen, Ils ont abandonné Ellen pour Sarah Whistler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *



t'es sûr, même huexley l'a abandonnée ?
non, c po possible.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sauron©:</font><hr />* 

t'es sûr, même huexley l'a abandonnée ?
non, c po possible.  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que huexley a dû également lui rester fidèle vu sa dévotion pour la miss /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2002)

Et le site officiel il est pour kan ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Septembre 2002)

"A quoi ressemble votre nouveau bureau Mac OS X ?"

*effacé par la censure*


----------



## decoris (6 Septembre 2002)

qqn a des bon endroits ou dl des fonds d'écran? à part desktopia?


----------



## salamèche (6 Septembre 2002)

moi c'est un fond d'écran DARK ANGEL en noir et blanc, 3 applis clés et mes 4 partitions


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2002)

voila le mien... tiré d'une pub magazine... 





 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (13 Septembre 2002)

Bon moi je change le mien:


----------



## Flix (15 Septembre 2002)

*DE TOUTE BEAUTÉE* !!!!   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Vive la sarthe !!


----------



## gjouvenat (17 Septembre 2002)

Et voila mon nouveau fond d'écran /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
deviné qui c'est sur la photo /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## huexley (18 Septembre 2002)

Jamais je ferais ca a Ellen /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (29 Septembre 2002)

Voici mon fond d'écran actuel:






Et en plus je suis l'auteur de la photo. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2002)

voila celui du G4 (attention c'est du 1600x1200)



 

Cliquez sur l'image pour le voir en grand !

Si vous voulez ce fond alors voir  la /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2002)

Le bureau du Ti a l'heure actuel /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## kamkil (14 Octobre 2002)

Ze veux ton ciel WebOlivier!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

J'ai mis 80 fonds BlueSkyHeart (merci iFlight /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) qui changent toutes les 15mins et en économisateur des jaguars et des X /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (15 Octobre 2002)

j'aime po trop changer mes fond d'écrans toutes les X min ... j'aime bien les apprécier dans certains moment de calme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Ze veux ton ciel WebOlivier!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

J'ai mis 80 fonds BlueSkyHeart (merci iFlight /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) qui changent toutes les 15mins et en économisateur des jaguars et des X /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un ciel de Roumanie, si je me souviens bien, enfin dans cette région. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif J'ai pris cette photo en me rendant aux Emirats Arabes cet été.


----------



## silirius (15 Octobre 2002)

Moi j'aime pas changer alors, j'ai toujours le même. Par contre, j'aime bien les tien macinside ;-)


----------



## ricchy (17 Octobre 2002)

moi je te dis merci, pour animer mon bureau.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ici il se trouve... 
Tu me donnes l'astuce pour mettre la photo en ptit en hop tu cliques pour l'agrandir.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2002)

J'ai changé mon fond d'écran... Toujours un avion, mais cette fois je ne suis pas l'auteur de la photo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2002)

et voici le mien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non just kidding, vu sur creative apple ...


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Novembre 2002)

Pourquoi suis-je le seul couillon à avoir le dock à droite ?


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par hegemonikon:</font><hr />* Pourquoi suis-je le seul couillon à avoir le dock à droite ?
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu cliques de la main gauche???


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Novembre 2002)

même pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sans doute une vielle habitude d'unixien sous windowmaker...


----------



## maousse (17 Novembre 2002)

Moi aussi, j'ai fini par le mettre à droite


----------



## Blob (17 Novembre 2002)

Moi j'ai des docks pleins partout sur les côtés de l'écran grâce à DragThing; je suis en pleine phase de redécouverte du ptit soft (merci à iFli pour me l'avoir fait redécouvrir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (17 Novembre 2002)

Ces jours-ci le mien ressemble à ça:


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Novembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * Pourquoi suis-je le seul couillon à avoir le dock à droite ? *



Perso je l'ai mis à droite depuis mes débuts sous OS X, et même avant sous 9 avec A-Dock. Je trouve ça plus logique puisque les fenêtres des applis et notamment des navigateurs sont rarement ouvertes sur toute la largeur (je suis en 1200x1024). Par contre en hauteur on en a jamais trop ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Novembre 2002)

idem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hélas il me manque toujours les bureaux virtuels comme sous XFree86 sous GNU/Linux ainsi que les consoles virtuelles ( &lt;ALT&gt;+&lt;F1&gt;, &lt;ALT&gt;+&lt;F2&gt; etc..)


----------



## Le Gognol (18 Novembre 2002)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> * Hélas il me manque toujours les bureaux virtuels comme sous XFree86 sous GNU/Linux ainsi que les consoles virtuelles ( &lt;ALT&gt;+&lt;F1&gt;, &lt;ALT&gt;+&lt;F2&gt; etc..) *



Moi ça va, j'avais jamais tâté de l'Unix avant (_Amiga rulez_) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Foguenne (18 Novembre 2002)

Voici mon bureau du moment.






Merci à Macinside pour ce bureau, j'ai juste mis un fond bleu à la place du blanc car les "objets" sont ainsi plus visible sur le bureau.


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2002)

oh un casimir dans le dock


----------



## kamkil (18 Novembre 2002)

Bandes de coquins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mackie: les japonais ils font des pommes carrés maintenant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà le mien ;-) (j'avoue c'est le bordel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bouilla (18 Novembre 2002)

au fait, comment c'est passé ton match de tennis aujourd'hui kam ?!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr />* Bandes de coquins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mackie: les japonais ils font des pommes carrés maintenant? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà le mien ;-) (j'avoue c'est le bordel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*<hr /></blockquote>


Tu aurais pu le ranger pour la photo...


----------



## kamkil (18 Novembre 2002)

bouillabaisse a dit:
			
		

> * au fait, comment c'est passé ton match de tennis aujourd'hui kam ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai perdu!!


----------



## kamkil (22 Novembre 2002)

Je peux vous demander un service?
Est-ce qu'un modérateur peut éditer mon message et changer l'adresse de l'image? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce sera mieux chez wanadoo que chez moi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà la nouvelle adresse: http://perso.wanadoo.fr/kamkil/KamDesk.jpg

Merci d'avance


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (22 Novembre 2002)

Y a qu'une seule tour sur ton bureau ? t'es prudent, c'est bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(okay, celle la .. elle est vachement nulle ...)

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

Aller, on recommence les enfants?


----------



## casimir (5 Décembre 2002)

poste d'abord le tien


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

Sorry, j'ai pas encore MAC OS X


----------



## casimir (5 Décembre 2002)

mouahahahahhahahahh


----------



## Sir (5 Décembre 2002)

POSTE LE TIEN


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Sorry, j'ai pas encore MAC OS X
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POurquoi tu nous dis de recommencer alors? explique au monsieur il a pas compris


----------



## casimir (5 Décembre 2002)

voila le miens :


----------



## bebert (5 Décembre 2002)

Voici le mien : cliquez pour agrandir.


----------



## krystof (7 Décembre 2002)

Voici le mien :




Tout dans le raffinement.
Vous remarquerez la touche de poésie : dock transparent


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Voici le mien : cliquez pour agrandir.


 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Ah Alanis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Voici le mien, c'est Noël sur mon iMac:


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Voici le mien : cliquez pour agrandir.


 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Je voudrais savoir tu l'as trouve où ton fond d'ecran ; il simplement genial !!
I like it !!!!


----------



## bebert (11 Décembre 2002)

C'est Alain Ternette qui me la donné. Attend, je vais lui redemander.


----------



## bebert (11 Décembre 2002)

Et voilà !


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

Thanks !


----------



## kisco (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />
Vous remarquerez la touche de poésie : dock transparent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <hr /></blockquote>

ouais moi aussi j'adore !
cf mon desktop  sur ce site


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

Si on pouvait me dire où je peux dl l'utilitaire qui fait que le docjk est transparant , je vous en serais fort reconaissant .
Merci


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

www.versiontracker.com , comme d'habitude....


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

Oui bien sur , mais j'ai oublie le nom de cet utilitaire ...


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Oui bien sur , mais j'ai oublie le nom de cet utilitaire ...  *



Rendre le *dock transparent*, cela donne quoi en anglais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ?


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

Ouais Bref


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

Drole de traduction pour "dock transparent" .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)

Sauf que ca marche pas chez moi ce logiciel Transparent Dock


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

Faut avoir MacOSX pour ça 





@+

Guillaume


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Sauf que ca marche pas chez moi ce logiciel Transparent Dock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laisse-moi deviner : tu as installé A-Dock pour avoir un dock sur ton iMac 233 qui tourne sous Mac OS 8.5 et tu souhaites le rendre transparent avec Transparent Dock qui ne marche que sous 10.2 ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 

Laisse-moi deviner : tu as installé A-Dock pour avoir un dock sur ton iMac 233 qui tourne sous Mac OS 8.5 et tu souhaites le rendre transparent avec Transparent Dock qui ne marche que sous 10.2 ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

grillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

C'est marrant, tout le monde a la même réaction


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

grillé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'avoue. J'étais en train de lire tes 'snifs' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dans un autre forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(dsl pour l'édit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## camisol (11 Décembre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Et voilà !   *



Ben Bebert ? Que tu sois fan d'astrologie, passe ! Mais que tu mettes Dieu en desktop, ça me troue !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 
(dsl pour l'édit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je survivrai 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Blob (11 Décembre 2002)

Pour avoir un post "intelligent" en plus voila mon desktop


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

moi aussi j'peux le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











@+

Guillaume


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

pas moi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * pas moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca fait un moment qu'on s'en était rendu compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* Moi aussi, j'ai fini par le mettre à droite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 *<hr /></blockquote>
Et pourtant, je suis un fiéfé menteur


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 
Et pourtant, je suis un fiéfé menteur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Nan, juste un marseillais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Blob (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* moi aussi j'peux le faire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>


Attention tu va donner l'envie de vomir a alem


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 


Attention tu va donner l'envie de vomir a alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote> Tu veux parler du  fond d'écran de mackie ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 


Attention tu va donner l'envie de vomir a alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je lui dirais de baisser les yeux en passant devant mon post ..
Pis t'inquiete pas ... il a l'estomac solide


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (11 Décembre 2002)

He Slug, en quantité de partitions internes, je t'écrase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Par contre  interdiction de tricher en ramenant les disques Firewire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++
Beru


----------



## Blob (11 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> *  Tu veux parler du  fond d'écran de mackie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ben j'irai manger un ptit chocolat plus tard


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Black Beru]* He Slug, en quantité de partitions internes, je t'écrase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'avais pas monté le 20 Go interne  rajoute 4 partoche et t'as le compte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> *  Tu veux parler du  fond d'écran de mackie ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas le fond des toilettes du bar "le Soleil" de liege apres le passage de mackie ca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## casimir (11 Décembre 2002)

moi je vais le chercher tout de suite


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

Il y avait un scanner au fond de la cuvette ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Il y avait un scanner au fond de la cuvette ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un bar branché le Soleil


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

C'est un bar branché le Soleil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>Il parait que le plafond, c'est le top là-bas, il y a des araignées à déloger...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

Et aussi de la poussiere ... de celle qui fait des marques sur le visage des gars qui tapent sur le plafond


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2002)

Et des gadgets à remporter...


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Et aussi de la poussiere ... de celle qui fait des marques sur le visage des gars qui tapent sur le plafond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>arf, j'avais pas vu


----------



## maousse (11 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Et des gadgets à remporter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci St Nicolas


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> * Merci St Nicolas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alem il est méchant ... il m'a pique mon apareil photo jetable J&amp;B


----------



## bebert (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* 

Ben Bebert ? Que tu sois fan d'astrologie, passe ! Mais que tu mettes Dieu en desktop, ça me troue !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Arrgghh ! Je ne suis pas du tout fan d'astrologie, plutôt d'astronomie !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dieu ? Pourquoi dieu ?


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

cf mon desktop  sur ce site



*<hr /></blockquote>

Tout à fait sympathique


----------



## kisco (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Tout à fait sympathique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

le site ou le desktop ?


----------



## simon (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

ouais moi aussi j'adore !
cf mon desktop  sur ce site



*<hr /></blockquote>

Hihi le mien il est en premier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 je comprend trop pourquoi d'alleurs parce que certains autres son mieux que le mien


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kisco:</font><hr />* 

le site ou le desktop ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Les deux. Le site par l'originalité du sujet, et le desk par la beauté de l'image


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Simon:</font><hr />* 

Hihi le mien il est en premier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			























 je comprend trop pourquoi d'alleurs parce que certains autres son mieux que le mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Des noms, des noms, des noms...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 

Des noms, des noms, des noms... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

pas de délation siouplait


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

pas de délation siouplait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<hr /></blockquote>
Bon, bah alors des pseudos, des pseudos, des pseudos


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Décembre 2002)

mackie, si tu reponds des ips, des ips, je te fais gouter a la somme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Sir (11 Décembre 2002)




----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* mackie, si tu reponds des ips, des ips, je te fais gouter a la somme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est pas bon l'eau de la somme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarde ce qu'est devenue alem


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Y'as pas que l'eau de la somme qui doit pas etre bonne ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Y'as pas que l'eau de la somme qui doit pas etre bonne ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SMG avant de parler, assure toi que les photos ne sont pas truquees


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph du lux:</font><hr />* 

SMG avant de parler, assure toi que les photos ne sont pas truquees 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

et mises en scènes avec de si grand comédiens !!!


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

Ca recommence


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Ca recommence  *



tu recommences


----------



## Yip (12 Décembre 2002)

Voici le mien :

J'ai trois DD partitionnés (d'où les noms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dédé pour la pub du jeu de l'oie).
J'ai pas encore trouvé d'icône de cochon pour OS X, donc celle-là vient du 9, ce qui explique sa mauvaise qualité.
L'image de fond change à chaque session parmi une douzaine.
J'ai mis le dock à gauche car j'ai un deuxième écran à droite, pas en bas car j'hésite à utiliser DragThing.
J'ai pas mal compressé en JPEG, donc c'est pas nickel. Sorry Baby.


----------



## casimir (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu recommences 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

on dirait que oui


----------



## Sir (12 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

on dirait que oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai pas le droit de poster ?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2003)

Voici le mien actuel:


----------



## emouchet (20 Janvier 2003)

Et voici le mien.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Janvier 2003)

Le petit dernier


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2003)

Voici le mien actuel:


----------



## Blob (26 Février 2003)

Voici mon mien:


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Voici mon mien:









* 

[/QUOTE]

hin hin hin !!!!


----------



## Blob (28 Février 2003)

Moeuh fonnnnnndgnécran qduuant chui mor pleian¿!ç


----------



## macinside (28 Février 2003)

c'est tout floue


----------



## toph (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * Moeuh fonnnnnndgnécran qduuant chui mor pleian¿!ç




* 

[/QUOTE]


BEN nan , Mackie reprend 3 voiireee 4 duuuvellls eeetttt tooouuutt et NET


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est tout floue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

l'abus d'alcool trouble la vue


----------



## Rogntudju (1 Mars 2003)

Pour moi, c'est ça:


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rogntudju:</font><hr /> * Pour moi, c'est ça:





* 

[/QUOTE]

Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? Qui c'est ? 

Qui sait ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2003)

Mannaquin pour Lancôme ?


----------



## Rogntudju (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Mannaquin pour Lancôme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

That's right...

Allez, vous êtes sur la bonne piste


----------



## bonpat (1 Mars 2003)

Isabella Rosselini ??


----------



## Rogntudju (1 Mars 2003)

Mais je vois que ça intéresse des gens ... 

j'en ai plusieurs qui tournent en aléatoire, par exemple:


----------



## Rogntudju (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Isabella Rosselini ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























* 

[/QUOTE]

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiip

Essaye encore ...


----------



## maousse (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Isabella Rosselini ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























* 

[/QUOTE]Il y en a qui feraient bien d'économiser leur salive plutôt que de dire des bêtises plus grosses qu'eux... (quoi, c'est ma grand-mère qui parle, mais non !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













)


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par toph:</font><hr /> * 


BEN nan , Mackie reprend 3 voiireee 4 duuuvellls eeetttt tooouuutt et NET  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

la consomation d'alcool est interdit sur mon lieu de travail !!


----------



## niconono (2 Mars 2003)

Ines Sastre..pfff, facile


----------



## bonpat (2 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par niconono:</font><hr /> * Ines Sastre..pfff, facile   * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est une actrice ?


----------



## Rogntudju (2 Mars 2003)

Même si je suis (vous vous en serez douté) un fervent admirateur de la demoiselle, je ne peux pas lui accorder le qualificatif d'actrice.

Elle a pourtant joué dans plusieurs films, mais ses prestation étaient tellement insipides (pour ne pas dire franchement mauvaises), qu'il serait temps qu'elle arrête rapidement avant de devenir grotesque. Dans ce domaine donc, ça va pas du tout.

Nan, son secteur c'est plutôt pub et mannequinat où là (quand elle n'a rien à dire quoi...) son physique adorable s'exprime pleinement.


----------



## Blob (9 Mars 2003)

Mon bureau ressemble a ca maintenant:





c'est super génial non? .... ... ...


----------



## Blob (9 Mars 2003)

J'oubliais mon deuxieme écran.... (faut que le post soit complet sinon on perd totalement l'interet du sujet bien évidement).
Rempli de widgets a la con et inutiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a part le todo synchro avec ical que je conseille au gens qui n'ont meme pas assez de mémoire que pour remplir son ical


----------



## macinside (9 Mars 2003)

frimeur


----------



## Jacen (10 Mars 2003)

Moi ça change toutes les 5 secondes : 

















   [/b]





http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/Ecran2.JPG
http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/Ecran4.JPG
http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/Ecran5.JPG
http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/Ecran6.JPG
http://membres.lycos.fr/jacenx/Ecran8.JPG


----------



## huexley (10 Mars 2003)

argh© un fan de M$ !!


----------



## bateman (10 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr /> * J'oubliais mon deuxieme écran.... (faut que le post soit complet sinon on perd totalement l'interet du sujet bien évidement).
Rempli de widgets a la con et inutiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 a part le todo synchro avec ical que je conseille au gens qui n'ont meme pas assez de mémoire que pour remplir son ical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi le widget planète?


----------



## plumber (10 Mars 2003)




----------



## plumber (10 Mars 2003)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mars 2003)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis permis de regrouper tous vos desktops sur ma homepage. Je rappelle l'url pour les mac users qui ne connaissent pas: il s'agit d'une  galerie de desktops.


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

J'avais oublié de vous montrer le mien :


----------



## kamkil (13 Mars 2003)

Au fait juste une petite question comme ça qui me titillait:
vous avez tous rangé votre bureau avant de le poster ici ou ... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ze veux une réponse franche


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deep:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis permis de regrouper tous vos desktops sur ma homepage. Je rappelle l'url pour les mac users qui ne connaissent pas: il s'agit d'une  galerie de desktops.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Super chouette cette galerie !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'avais oublié de vous montrer le mien :
(... voir plus haut ... ) * 

[/QUOTE]  

C'est amusant ça !   On a presque le même bureau... hi hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voulez voir que j'dis vrai ?


----------



## kamkil (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est amusant ça !   On a presque le même bureau... hi hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voulez voir que j'dis vrai ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'es tellement accro à touba que t'a même besoin des smileys de là-bas?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * 
T'es tellement accro à touba que t'a même besoin des smileys de là-bas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

faux ! mauvais réponse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ce n'est pas un besoin, mais... 

qui dit mieux que Kamkil ?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deep:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis permis de regrouper tous vos desktops sur ma homepage. Je rappelle l'url pour les mac users qui ne connaissent pas: il s'agit d'une  galerie de desktops.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Sympa de voir que ça existe toujours ...


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

C'est amusant ça !   On a presque le même bureau... hi hi hi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voulez voir que j'dis vrai ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On veut tout voir ...


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deep:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis permis de regrouper tous vos desktops sur ma homepage. Je rappelle l'url pour les mac users qui ne connaissent pas: il s'agit d'une  galerie de desktops.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Le mien n'est pas chez toi !


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * Au fait juste une petite question comme ça qui me titillait:
vous avez tous rangé votre bureau avant de le poster ici ou ... ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ze veux une réponse franche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
si j'avais pas rangé le bureau, oh là là t'aurais pas vu ce beau soleil... en réalité je range tous les jours et tous les jours c'est le bordel.
Mais j'aime tellement cette photo que j'essaye de la voir le plus possible...


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par deep:</font><hr /> * Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je me suis permis de regrouper tous vos desktops sur ma homepage. Je rappelle l'url pour les mac users qui ne connaissent pas: il s'agit d'une  galerie de desktops.



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il y en a un qui ressemble au mien : giouvenat
C'est un membre de MacG ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2003)

wala à quoi il ressemble aujourd'hui... 



 
_lever d'soleil sur le lac Léman, 15 avril 03, 7h20_


----------



## camisol (16 Mai 2003)

le mien est définitivement liquide :
fluid  +  screensaver as desktop


----------



## silirius (17 Mai 2003)

je ne vais pas citer de nom mais il y en a vraiment qui sont a gerber.... Par contre, il y en a des beaux....


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2004)

Voici le mien actuel.






Toujours bien rangé... un vrai bureau suisse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







On pourrait déplacer ce sujet dans _Portfolio_, non?


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2004)

oulà, il fallait bien un 747 pour remonter le sujet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait déplacer ce sujet dans _Portfolio_, non?



je le trouve plutôt bien ici, non ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> je le trouve plutôt bien ici, non ?



C'est toi qui décide... t'es le chef ici.


----------



## benjamin (15 Mai 2004)

Voilà, c'est dans ce sujet bengilli qu'il fallait poster ton beau bureau avec Entourage 2004, pas dans l'autre


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

Et pourquoi pas ici ?


----------



## clampin (15 Mai 2004)




----------



## twk (15 Mai 2004)

pas mal du tout je trouve


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> pas mal du tout je trouve


Pas mal bordélique je trouve


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2004)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a un qui ressemble au mien : giouvenat
> C'est un membre de MacG ?


Oui*


*  _Coupons court aux remarques, je sais très bien que bonpat à disparu depuis longtemps, mais ça peut toujours intéresser quelqu'un_


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2004)

le mien, enfin en ce moment...


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (16 Mai 2004)

Le bureau de la japonaise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## sweet (20 Mai 2004)

Yoko_Tsuno a dit:
			
		

> Le bureau de la japonaise...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Une vraie merveille !!


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (20 Mai 2004)

sweet a dit:
			
		

> Une vraie merveille !!



Merci pour la créatrice, je lui ferai part de ce compliment...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Mai 2004)

ca manque de Bjork je trouve


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (20 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ca manque de Bjork je trouve



En effet, mais je trouve ce fond tellement beau...


----------



## baax (2 Juin 2004)

En double écran.


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2004)

joli... surtout les icones... si tu vois ce que je veux dire !


----------



## baax (2 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> joli... surtout les icones... si tu vois ce que je veux dire !



Ca au moins, c'est pas vu dans libé !!


----------



## bengilli (2 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Ca au moins, c'est pas vu dans libé !!



De l'intérêt d'avoir du talent... chapeau tout cela me plait beaucoup


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Ca au moins, c'est pas vu dans libé !!



justement ! 

dis m'sieur, je peux te passer commande ?


----------



## clampin (3 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal bordélique je trouve



En effet... je suis très bordélique..... 

et le pire c'est le bureau ou se trouve l'imac.....


----------



## baax (4 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> justement !
> 
> dis m'sieur, je peux te passer commande ?



No problem ! Tu connais les tarifs : une icone = 1 demi (et pas de tourtel svp). 
 :hein:


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> No problem ! Tu connais les tarifs : une icone = 1 demi (et pas de tourtel svp).
> :hein:



je viens ce ouikinde pour le travail, je pense que je vindrais encore le vikinde suivant (si possible, je suis tenu d'être présent pour certaines conversations vocales trans-atlantiques)

si j'ai encore une ouature, je suis ok pour les demis (je croyais que tu préférais les bourgogne  )


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

Moi il resemble sa:




Et vous???


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Et vous???



Les forums bénéficient d'une puissante fonction de recherche. Il ne faut pas hésiter à s'en servir.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

Fusion


----------



## Arth (19 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les forums bénéficient d'une puissante fonction de recherche. Il ne faut pas hésiter à s'en servir.


DSL... :rose:


----------



## birnul (20 Août 2004)

Voilà


----------



## birnul (20 Août 2004)

Voili


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Huh ???


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Moi il resemble sa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Moi j'ai viré le Konfabulator, une vraie crasse qui ralenti ma palourde à baballe :rateau:


----------



## duracel (20 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai viré le Konfabulator, une vraie crasse qui ralenti ma palourde à baballe :rateau:



beurk


----------



## duracel (20 Août 2004)

Arth a dit:
			
		

> Moi il resemble sa:



beurk


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

moi a ça... (j'ai jamais eu un bureau aussi clean, c'est incroayble...   heu sauf peut etre le jour ou j'ai installé X.2, mais ca a pas duré   )


----------



## Rogntudju (22 Août 2004)




----------



## birnul (22 Août 2004)

mauvaise qualité je sais


----------



## birnul (22 Août 2004)

Alors?


----------



## Macounette (22 Août 2004)

kasparov : zouli fonds d'écran :love:
Rogntudju : classe !... 
birnul : très spécial...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Narf :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Trop propre pitèt :love: ce tit bureau :love:


----------



## Macounette (23 Août 2004)

Joliiii  j'aime bien le fonds d'écran 
 Mais tidjû le dock ...  t'arrives à t'y retrouver ?


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Trop propre pitèt :love: ce tit bureau :love:



nonop, très bien comme ça


----------



## Rogntudju (23 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais tidjû le dock ...  t'arrives à t'y retrouver ?



C'est à moi que tu t'exprimes ?  

Dans l'affirmative, la réponse est ...  Oui !


----------



## Rogntudju (23 Août 2004)

D'ailleurs, le Dock est le plus souvent sagement caché:


----------



## nato kino (23 Août 2004)

Rogntudju a dit:
			
		

> C'est à moi que tu t'exprimes ?
> 
> Dans l'affirmative, la réponse est ...  Oui !



Je ne sais pas si c'était à toi que s'adressait son post mais le dock de Modern est bien rempli lui aussi !!


----------



## Macounette (24 Août 2004)

Rogntudju a dit:
			
		

> C'est à moi que tu t'exprimes ?
> 
> Dans l'affirmative, la réponse est ...  Oui !


Non, c'est à Modern_Thing que je parlais. Dans ton cas, on ne voit même pas le dock


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2004)

kéke tu dis ?!? 

(le dialogue de sourd...    :rateau: )


----------



## Rogntudju (24 Août 2004)

:rose:


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Joliiii  j'aime bien le fonds d'écran
> Mais tidjû le dock ...  t'arrives à t'y retrouver ?


 Oui, en fait toutes mes icones sont organisées par thème et par fonction 

Ca va très vite pour les trouver parce que je connais bien cet ordre  d'un coté tout ce qui est programme de dessin, de l'autre les outils internet, de l'autre les utilitaires, ... etc... :love: :love: :love: 

Dock powaaaaaah! :love:


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2004)

Ki n'en veut de la biquette ?


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Août 2004)

Mouarf :love:


----------



## anntraxh (27 Août 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ki n'en veut de la biquette ?


  

merci Nato !  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (27 Août 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> merci Nato !  :love:  :love:  :love:



Elle a osé !!


----------



## anntraxh (27 Août 2004)

ben oui !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2004)

et ouais...


----------



## Grug (27 Août 2004)

so what ?
:mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (27 Août 2004)

Ben rien, comme d'hab, tu attendais quoi ???

Tu attendais peut être d'annthrax une réaction polémique ???

NAN !!!!!!!!!!!

PAS BIEN !!!!!!!!


----------



## Arth (29 Août 2004)

Le voila aujourd'hui:



C'est mieux non??


----------



## Lio70 (29 Août 2004)

Alors on le mange, ce chat? Depuis le temps...


----------



## Arth (29 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Alors on le mange, ce chat? Depuis le temps...


Bonne idée pour le repas de se soir...  

A TABLE!!!!!!! :bebe:


----------



## piro (30 Août 2004)

le bureau sur mon portable


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

@ piro.... c'est des personnages de shojo... c'est ca ?  

dc mon bureau, sur mon nouveai zibook


----------



## Arth (11 Septembre 2004)

Volia ma petite folie perso:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Septembre 2004)

:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (11 Septembre 2004)

Voila mon bureau du moment :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2004)

Arrêter de poster ici, y'a un topic sur mac os x.


----------



## FANREM (12 Septembre 2004)

Un seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Ben je pense


----------

